# Bilancio parziale



## Brady (26 Maggio 2010)

Lo so, lo so che ho scritto troppo come sempre, ma è più forte di me, sigh... e credo sia venuto il momento di tirare le prime somme.

La mia storia in dettaglio la trovate qui. Per i più pigri faccio un breve riassunto:
Ho circa 40 anni come mia moglie. Fidanzati a 17, convinventi a 23, sposati a 28.
12 anni fa c'è stata una grossa crisi e lei mi ha tradito con uno conosciuto in internet, credo per un anno circa. Sembra che lui le desse l'emotività che non le davo io.
3 anni dopo mi ha tradito con un suo ex. Con lui aveva qualcosa in sospeso e ha DOVUTOconfused risolverlo.
8 anni fa ho scoperto entrambi i tradimenti, quando lei ormai era tornata da me e aveva già chiuso anche con l'ex.
Ne discutiamo per 1 mese circa (cioè io e la sua statua di cera, per quanto era eloquente :unhappy e poi io decido di restare e di seppellire tutto sotto il proverbiale tappeto.
Passano anni molto impegnativi, tra cambi di lavoro e la nascita di due figli che mi riempiono la vita. I pensieri neri restano, in sottofondo, ma di volta in volta riesco ad accantonare le saltuarie crisi depressive.
6 mesi fa, dopo 8 anni dalla scoperta, l'ennesima mia ricaduta emotiva. Decido di dirle che sto male (anche su vostro suggerimento). Prima è sorpresa: "pensavo l'avessimo superato..." (noi? mah!..). Poi dice che lei ha cancellato tutto e manco si ricorda (seee...). Infine dice che ha paura di dire o fare cose sbagliate. Sembra comunque consapevole del problema e disposta a fare qualcosa di più.
Così decidiamo di rivolgerci ad un terapista.

Dopo qualche mese di terapia di coppia (una decina di sedute) abbiamo per ora stabilito quanto segue:
1) io devo acquisire maggiore consapevolezza della mia rabbia, che c'è ed è tanta, ma che io sopprimo perché sono fondamentalmente un diplomatico. Devo anche imparare ad esprimerla e canalizzarla (si accettano volontari pronti a farsi insultare)
2) io sto cercando una conferma che questo rapporto sia reale, che le motivazioni di mia moglie per stare con me siano di "Vero Amore" e non altro, ad esempio di interesse
3) Io sto cercando una comunicazione emotiva mentre mia moglie no ed è molto chiusa
4) Quello che è successo non si può cancellare 
Alcune cose possono sembrare ovvie, ma prenderne consapevolezza e impostare le proprie azioni in base a questa consapevolezza non lo è. 
Il percorso è difficile perché spesso motiviamo con ragionamenti logici cose che nascono dal nostro Io emotivo. Ma queste cose non vanno capite, non POSSONO essere capite, vanno "respirate" e seguite istintivamente e solo quando ci hanno portato da qualche parte possiamo forse definire vagamente cosa sono state...
Ma per me che sono iperrazionale questa cosa è devastante.
Infatti mi trovo in piena tempesta (in)decisionale. Mi sento di fare un sacco di sforzi per andare in una direzione e mi ritrovo catapultato da un'altra. So cosa fare ma non riesco a farlo.

L'unica strada che mi si offre è la ricostruzione partendo da ora e dimenticando il passato. Razionalmente lo capisco che devo investire le mie energie per far si che il nostro rapporto, quello che stiamo vivendo ora, sia più bello sereno e felice. Quando ci provo la reazione positiva da parte di lei è quasi immediata e tutto sembra risolversi. Ma proprio il pensiero che basti così poco per mettere a posto la nostra vita, la SUA vita... il fatto che io abbia sofferto, e che io debba darmi da fare per mettere le cose a posto e che lei alla fine ne tragga pure il vantaggio di una relazione migliore... e soprattutto il fatto che tutto questo faccia sembrare il suo tradimento quasi come una necessità o peggio una cosa POSITIVA... 
beh... tutto questo mi fa incazzare più di Godzilla in pieno centro urbano :incazzato:.

E allora non ragiono più e voglio solo dirle che me ne vado. Magari senza darle uno straccio di spiegazioni visto che lei non ha speso neanche una parola per cercare di farmi capire ciò che ha fatto (lasciando per altro spazio totale alla mia fantasia). 

Piano piano stanno venendo fuori anche le vere ragioni del suo silenzio. La SUA rabbia e il suo rancore per come io l'ho fatta sentire rifiutata 12 anni fa.
Sta evitando di analizzare la cosa perché in realtà ha fatto molte scelte in completa autonomia che non vuole rimettere in discussione. Non solo quella evidente di tradirmi e poi decidere di tornare con me in segreto e senza dare anche a me la possibilità di scegliere. Lei ha anche deciso come avrebbe dovuto essere il nostro rapporto da quel momento in poi. Ha deciso che siccome mi amava e voleva stare con me, ma io non ero stato in grado di darle l'emotività che lei cercava, e quell'emotività non poteva averla da altri senza conflitti etici, allora doveva accontentarsi e rinunciare ad averla. E soprattutto a darla.
Insomma anche lei ha seppellito molta rabbia e forse, sotto sotto, in tutti questi anni si è vendicata e basta. Prima col tradimento. Poi quando si è accorta dell'errore e forse (mi illudo) se n'è anche vergognata, ha aggiunto la sua umiliazione al conto da presentare a me e ha deciso di farmela pagare per il resto della vita negandomi l'intimità emotiva che prima non le avevo dato io.
E si vede dalle sue reazioni, quando insistendo e martellando la metto alle strette e la costringo ad esprimere le sue opinioni. Allora si arrabbia e tira fuori il suo rancore rinfacciandomi quello che ho fatto io a lei.
Sembra però anche una strategia di difesa: lascia stare il passato o di palate di fango ce n'è per tutti e due. 

E io rimbalzo tra l'importanza che ha, comunque e nonostante tutto, questa relazione, e il suo muro che a volte è di gomma a volte è cemento armato. Ma sempre muro è. 
E lei mi chiede di lasciare andare il passato, e dimostrare oggi ciò che non ho dimostrato ieri, il mio affetto per lei, mentre io ci leggo un suo modo furbo di dare un colpo di spugna. E oscillo tra i buoni propositi e il rancore.

E tutto questo mio disperarmi e arroccarmi nel tormento alla fine mi fa sentire molto infantile. Mi fa sentire un bambino che batte i piedi per terra per qualcosa che non si può avere. Non si può cambiare.
E quando riesco ad astrarmi e a guardare 'da fuori' le nostre due figure che si girano intorno in questa strana danza a volte penso che semplicemente io non voglio vedere quello che lei è diventata veramente grazie a quella esperienza: una persona che è maturata e cresciuta attraverso i suoi errori e la sua sofferenza. Una persona che ha fatto lo stesso percorso che dovrebbero fare i traditi guardando oltre l'immagine ideale dell'altro e di se stessi. Non una persona che si accontenta del poco che ha, ma che ha saputo vedermi e accettarmi come essere umano che non è perfetto e che sbaglia. Che è cresciuta perché ha affrontato e accettato la perdita dell'idea di perfezione che tutti portiamo nella coppia quando ci innamoriamo. In quel momento mi sembra una persona adulta che ha capito che amare vuol dire accettare l'altro per quello che è senza illusioni o prioiezioni. Che ha capito il segreto per vivere una relazione matura dove non si rischia più di essere feriti o delusi. E questo non significa essere cinici o rinunciare all'amore, perché in questa visione, sento che lei mi ama. Ma non più incondizionatamente. 
E adesso è li come un adulto con un bambino, mi guarda rotolare su me stesso nei miei ripetuti tentativi di alzarmi, senza porgermi la mano, perché sa che anche io devo imparare da solo provando e sbagliando, accettando alla fine la sua imperfezione e soprattutto la mia. Non può insegnarmelo perché è qualcosa che ciascuno di noi deve costruire dentro di se. 
Sbagliando.
Però, anche quando mi sembra di capire veramente cosa è giusto fare, ovvero rinunciare all'idea romantica e adolescente dell'amore assoluto e perfetto e ricostruire sulle macerie senza dare o aspettarmi conti da pagare, non posso fare a meno di provare angoscia per l'ultimo suo tradimento, quello vero e più grande... perché se lei mi avesse trascinato nel suo dolore di allora, se mi avesse costretto ad affrontare tutto questo mentre lo affrontava lei, forse, e dico forse, saremmo cresciuti INSIEMEe non avremmo perso così tanti anni della nostra vita.
E questo mi fa rabbia. 
E la rabbia non fa che riportarmi al punto di partenza...

Bilancio parziale = 0
Brady


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2010)

Quanti Io ...e LEI...MIO e SUO...

E quanti pochi NOI...

Riguardo alla frase finale



> l'ultimo suo tradimento, quello vero e più grande... perché se lei mi avesse trascinato nel suo dolore di allora, se mi avesse costretto ad affrontare tutto questo mentre lo affrontava lei, forse, e dico forse, saremmo cresciuti INSIEMEe non avremmo perso così tanti anni della nostra vita.


Onestamente e con estrema sincerità (con te stesso, non con noi)...l'avresti ascoltata? 
Ci saresti stato per lei? 
O, come dicevi tu stesso, ti saresti negato ancora una volta (e avrebbe potuto essere la delusione finale e definitiva per lei.)..ci hai pensato? :sonar:


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2010)

In tutto questo mi chiedo...perchè vi siete sposati? Vi siete mai amati? E sinceramente perchè lei non ti ha detto niente? Per non farti soffrire o per non perderti? Guarda, se lei non ti avesse detto niente per non farti soffrire allora tu sei sulla strada giusta con lei, se lei non l'ha fatto per non perdere quello che aveva allora la ricostruzione è fallata dal principio.
Tu hai ragione di stare male, e sai, se le rinfacci una cosa anche se ha evidentemente torto lei ti rinfaccerà una cosa anche falsa, pur di farti del male, è la regola del litigio, si tirano fuori tutte le cose che fanno male e quindi a lei il tradimento fa male. Se non le importasse nulla alzerebbe le spalle e se ne fregherebbe. Secondo me dovete parlare molto e senza rinfacciare, tu devi chiederle perchè è rimasta con te e devi farle notare che ti ha ferito sia per il tradimento e sia per il fatto che tutt'ora colpisce pur di non ammettere il suo errore. Tu puoi averne fatti, ma un errore che vale 1 rispetto a 0 ha un valore immenso, ma uno che vale 100 contro quello che vale 1  è tutt'altra cosa.
Lei non può più recriminare nulla sul passato, al massimo sul presente, ma devi mettere bene in chiaro che lei non deve "permettersi" di affondare i suoi artigli su di te per difendersi da accuse vere.
Quando lei ammetterà di essere stata leggerina, stupida allora ma che è comunque cresciuta allora forse tu starai bene, perchè anche tu sai che semplicemente vuoi una ammissione di colpa, perchè è tutto quello che vogliono i traditi...un pentimento.


----------



## Kid (26 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so che ho scritto troppo come sempre, ma è più forte di me, sigh... e credo sia venuto il momento di tirare le prime somme.
> 
> Bilancio parziale = 0
> Brady



Caro Brady, per certi versi il tuo percorso è molto simile al mio. Anch'io dopo la terapia di coppia ho capito di dover esprimere la mia rabbia in qualche maniera, essendo molto pacata e diplomatica come persona e anch'io ho sentito la necessità di sapere se realmente mia moglie mi ama e ha dimenticato l'altro.

E anch'io molto spesso riparto da zero.

Credo che quel che è stato è stato, ma che mia moglie si stia impegnando per essere una persona migliore. Come mi disse la terapista, devo solo realizzare che io non sono il principe azzurro che ho sempre pensato di essere e che mia moglie non è la bella addormentata che credevo. Una volta realizzato questo devo capire se quello che vedo davanti a me mi può stare bene.

E ho capito che nonostante le lacune, l'incompatibilità dei nostri caratteri, la mia voglia di prendere e andare via... io mia moglie la amo.

La amo disperandomi certo, ma è pur sempre amore.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2010)

*Brady*

Insomma brady la vita è anche questo...hai scelto di non scegliere....hai scelto la convenienza di uno pseudo perdono...hai scelto la via che sembrava più facile......e adesso ti lamenti....!!Sinceramente il responsabile sei tu....dovevi chiudere...era la cosa giusta...dopo i suoi due tradimenti cosa speravi?quando il vaso si rompe...resta un vaso rotto...che ci piaccia o meno...il resto son le solite parole di chi non riesce a riprendersi la propria vita...la propria dignità!!


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Caro Brady, per certi versi il tuo percorso è molto simile al mio. Anch'io dopo la terapia di coppia ho capito di dover esprimere la mia rabbia in qualche maniera, essendo molto pacata e diplomatica come persona e anch'io ho sentito la necessità di sapere se realmente mia moglie mi ama e ha dimenticato l'altro.
> 
> E anch'io molto spesso riparto da zero.
> 
> ...


 


ma va che tipo che sei...


----------



## Anna A (26 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma brady la vita è anche questo...hai scelto di non scegliere....hai scelto la convenienza di uno pseudo perdono...hai scelto la via che sembrava più facile......e adesso ti lamenti....!!Sinceramente il responsabile sei tu....dovevi chiudere...era la cosa giusta...dopo i suoi due tradimenti cosa speravi?quando il vaso si rompe...resta un vaso rotto...che ci piaccia o meno...il resto son le solite parole di chi non riesce a riprendersi la propria vita...la propria dignità!!


oh!
e non dimentichiamoci di dirgli che se investiva in oro a quest'ora sarebbe stato straricco :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2010)

*Anna*

Mhhh dici?Sicuramente sarebbe stato un investimento più gratificante che investire tempo e speranza in una moglie del genere....!


----------



## Brady (26 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quanti Io ...e LEI...MIO e SUO...
> E quanti pochi NOI...
> Riguardo alla frase finale
> Onestamente e con estrema sincerità (con te stesso, non con noi)...l'avresti ascoltata?
> ...


Bè se in questo momento ci fossero tanti "noi", non sarei qui... 
In merito alla tua domanda vorrei chiarire che quello che intendevo non era essere coinvolto nei suoi problemi PRIMA che tradisse. Ci ha provato (molto a modo suo a dire il vero) e non ci è riuscita. Non so neanche io esattamente cosa intendevo, forse durante, o subito dopo. La mia reazione iniziale non sarebbe stata molto diversa da quella avuta scoprendolo dopo 3 anni, per me era come se fosse successo in quel momento. Ma lei sarebbe stata ancora in piena crisi e avrebbe avuto la... voglia di risolvere... la necessità... non so cosa, ma una spinta attiva e non di chiusura che avrebbe portato ad un reale confronto a due e non unilaterale.
Certo è il solito gioco dei 'se' e dei 'ma' spesso inutile. Magari ci lasciavamo in malo modo, chi può dirlo? Però, non so, sento che almeno ci saremmo confrontati sullo stesso piano. Ora invece c'è un dislivello che è difficile colmare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2010)

Brady sai che invece a me sembra un'analisi molto positiva?
Sai quante persone festeggiano nozze d'argento o oro senza essersi neanche mai avvicinati al livello di comunicazione che dolorosamente avete trovato voi?
Non significa che il tradimento sia stato positivo, significa che il vostro rapporto esigeva, da parte di tutti e due, un salto di qualità e avete usato il tradimento come mezzo per la terapia e per aprirvi l'uno all'altra.
Se vi incontraste oggi vi piacereste?
Credo tantissimo...


----------



## xfactor (26 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so che ho scritto troppo come sempre, ma è più forte di me, sigh... e credo sia venuto il momento di tirare le prime somme.
> 
> La mia storia in dettaglio la trovate qui. Per i più pigri faccio un breve riassunto:
> Ho circa 40 anni come mia moglie. Fidanzati a 17, convinventi a 23, sposati a 28.
> ...


 Caro Brady,
conoscendo tu la mia storia sai quante volte ho puntato il dito dicendo di voler a poco a poco fare le famose domande scomode e ricevere le risposte come sono e non per quello che uno vorrebbe ascoltare.
Molti di voi non tu mi raccomandavano di chiudere il letamaio, girare le spalle, farsene una ragione e andare avanti.
Leggo ora parte della tua esperienza e mi rendo conto che non approfondire assieme é forse il primo degli errori, concordo nella parte minimalista, razionalista del traditore che vorrebbe solo confessare e ripartire, non é possibile in quanto loro hanno tutte le risposte o quasi e noi le domande senza risposte.
Non aver approfondito ha fatto lavore la fantasia, io l'errore l'hogia fatto quando lei aveva l'amichetto online, la perdonai senza approfondire il perche e il percome, fantasticai su un teorico fantomatico amante quando in realta lei c'e l'ho aveva realmente l'amante.
Io mi sono ripromesso che non lasciero piu cose in sospeso, nelle ultime discussioni lei mi diceva se non era il caso di farsi aiutare da qualcuno, io mi rifiuto di pensare che debba essere aiutato da uno che ti analizza senza conoscerti.
L'analisi deve partire da noi, solo da noi e il rancore io lo voglio far uscire perche solo cosi a poco a poco attraverso il perdono penso potro lenire il dolore causatomi.
Ieri le ho chiesto se lui si era fatto sentire ancora e lei mi ha ribadito di no, io le ho ribadito che ho fiducia in lei adesso e che voglio averne sempre ma lei sa che un prossimo errore sarebbe fatale alla nostra stabilita, non e una minaccia, io la amo, lei ha tradito la figura infallibile che un coniuge ha verso l'altro/a fino a prova contraria, un'altra volta dopo questa confessione e il dolore susseguente sarebbe intollerabile dal mio amor propio, e per il bene mio e dei miei figli preferirei lasciarla con tutte le complicazioni del caso.
Di base Brady penso che ti sei portato dietro tutta la tua storia come un grande fardello per 8 lunghi anni e questo ti ha reso fragile e insicuro tanto da mettere in discussione le sicurezze comportamentali di lei, io non conosco il vostro amore e la compentrazione emotiva di coppia, pero se due persone si vogliono bene anche in un rapporto azzoppato devono rendersi capaci di ascoltarsi, forse anche insultarsi ma per ritovare sicurezza della coppia nel confronto della coppia.
tutte le volte che mi hai scritto ho sempre trovato molta logica, pacatezza e diplomazia nelle tue risposte, forse nella tua storia 8 anni fa dovevi forse avere meno diplomazia e piu forza per entrare nel problema.
Ciao


----------



## xfactor (26 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma brady la vita è anche questo...hai scelto di non scegliere....hai scelto la convenienza di uno pseudo perdono...hai scelto la via che sembrava più facile......e adesso ti lamenti....!!Sinceramente il responsabile sei tu....dovevi chiudere...era la cosa giusta...dopo i suoi due tradimenti cosa speravi?quando il vaso si rompe...resta un vaso rotto...che ci piaccia o meno...il resto son le solite parole di chi non riesce a riprendersi la propria vita...la propria dignità!!


 Guarda che la dignita la perde il tradito se ama veramente l'alto non il contrario


----------



## xfactor (26 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Guarda che la dignita la perde il tradito se ama veramente l'alto non il contrario


 Lapsus
la perde il traditore


----------



## Brady (27 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In tutto questo mi chiedo...perchè vi siete sposati? Vi siete mai amati? E sinceramente perchè lei non ti ha detto niente? Per non farti soffrire o per non perderti? *Guarda, se lei non ti avesse detto niente per non farti soffrire allora tu sei sulla strada giusta con lei, se lei non l'ha fatto per non perdere quello che aveva allora la ricostruzione è fallata dal principio.*
> Tu hai ragione di stare male, e sai, se le rinfacci una cosa anche se ha evidentemente torto lei ti rinfaccerà una cosa anche falsa, pur di farti del male, è la regola del litigio, si tirano fuori tutte le cose che fanno male e quindi a lei il tradimento fa male. Se non le importasse nulla alzerebbe le spalle e se ne fregherebbe. Secondo me dovete parlare molto e senza rinfacciare, tu devi chiederle perchè è rimasta con te e devi farle notare che ti ha ferito sia per il tradimento e sia per il fatto che tutt'ora colpisce pur di non ammettere il suo errore. *Tu puoi averne fatti, ma un errore che vale 1 rispetto a 0 ha un valore immenso, ma uno che vale 100 contro quello che vale 1 è tutt'altra cosa.*
> *Lei non può più recriminare nulla sul passato, al massimo sul presente, ma devi mettere bene in chiaro che lei non deve "permettersi" di affondare i suoi artigli su di te per difendersi da accuse vere.*
> Quando lei ammetterà di essere stata leggerina, stupida allora ma che è comunque cresciuta allora forse tu starai bene, perchè anche tu sai che semplicemente vuoi una ammissione di colpa, *perchè è tutto quello che vogliono i traditi...un pentimento*.


Il perché dei suoi silenzi è parte dell'ambiguità (credo non sia chiarissimo neanche per lei). Comunque nessuno dei due motivi che dici mi sembra negativo. Se non vuole perdere ciò che ha, cioè "noi" (ok Fedi? ), vuol dire che ci tiene...

Il confronto degli errori lo faccio spesso e il risultato è sempre che il tradimento resta un'azione "sproporzionata" a qualunque cosa io le abbia fatto. O forse dovrei dire "aproporzionata" nel senso che è come se non centrasse niente dato che le alternative (corrette) ad una crisi di coppia sono le solite due: cercare di sistemare insieme quello che non va o lasciarsi. Però io mi rendo conto sempre di più che non è stato facile stare con me e con la mia fredda razionalità. E comunque lei è tornata, non credo guardi con gioia a quello che ha fatto (se non altro verso se stessa) e a ben guardare quei tre anni trascorsi tra l'inizio del primo e la fine del secondo tradimento sono da considerare come un unico lungo periododi crisi tra di noi. Come ha dire che ha sbagliato una volta sola (ok me la racconto... )

Sai qual'è il problema invece? che lei, come tutti noi, può fare quello che vuole. E' una persona, non un soldato sotto giuramento o un automa al servizio della mia sola felicità. Qui l'obiettivo non è impedirle di fare qualcosa ma capire perché lo fa...

Verissimo, io più di tutti. Però se è vero che per lei è stata una crescita, per quanto sofferta, difficile che se ne pentirà mai completamente....


----------



## Brady (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Caro Brady, per certi versi il tuo percorso è molto simile al mio. Anch'io dopo la terapia di coppia ho capito di dover esprimere la mia rabbia in qualche maniera, essendo molto pacata e diplomatica come persona e anch'io ho sentito la necessità di sapere se realmente mia moglie mi ama e ha dimenticato l'altro.
> 
> E anch'io molto spesso riparto da zero.
> 
> ...


Grazie Kid.
Mi fai sentire che se l'obiettivo è chiaro si riescono a superare le difficoltà del percorso, per quanto lungo e contorto sia. E il tuo mi sembra molto semplice e chiaro.:up:


----------



## Brady (27 Maggio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma brady la vita è anche questo...hai scelto di non scegliere....hai scelto la convenienza di uno pseudo perdono...*hai scelto la via che sembrava più facile*......e adesso ti lamenti....!!Sinceramente il responsabile sei tu....dovevi chiudere...era la cosa giusta...dopo i suoi due tradimenti cosa speravi?quando il vaso si rompe...resta un vaso rotto...che ci piaccia o meno...il resto son le solite parole di chi non riesce a riprendersi la propria vita...*la propria dignità*!!


Facile? Sforzarsi di accettare quanto successo e proseguire insieme? Andarmene cedendo all'impulso della rabbia sarebbe stato facile....
Perché confondi la dignità con la vendetta? Andarsene sarebbe stato un modo per punirla (quando l'ho scoperto era già tornata da me e le cose andavano bene, quindi lei ne avrebbe sofferto) e, sulla distanza, punire anche me.
La dignità si può trovare anche nell'ingoiare un brutto rospo e cercare di ricostruire. O almeno provarci...


----------



## Brady (27 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Brady sai che invece a me sembra un'analisi molto positiva?
> Sai quante persone festeggiano nozze d'argento o oro senza essersi neanche mai avvicinati al livello di comunicazione che dolorosamente avete trovato voi?
> Non significa che il tradimento sia stato positivo, significa che il vostro rapporto esigeva, da parte di tutti e due, un salto di qualità e avete usato il tradimento come mezzo per la terapia e per aprirvi l'uno all'altra.
> *Se vi incontraste oggi vi piacereste?*
> Credo tantissimo...


Forse quando diventerò davvero come lei il che non ho ancora capito se vuol dire matura e disillusa o egoista e insensibile


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2010)

Brady, se non c'è pentimento sincero non ci sarà mai e poi mai vera rincostruzione. Se lei non si pentirà sei su una ottima strada....con un ponte fallato che crollerà quasi sicuramente, un piccolo difetto ma importante.
Ricorda, lei può fare quello che vuole come te, ma se tu vuoi che lei si penta oddio se sei capace di farglielo fare, non tramite obbligo, ma tramite manipolazione tanto che lei crederà di essere stata lei a fare tutto.
Lei non è maturata, ma nel modo sbagliato, ovvio che lei è cresciuta, ma come l'erba cattiva e sinceramente sappi che se non fosse stati sposati forse non sarebbe neppure tornata nel matrimonio, probabilmente quello che ha fatto non era per uscirne, ma per svagarsi.
Brady, non hai idea di quante volte tu giustifichi lei, ma cavoli un poco di rabbia per quello che ti ha fatto? Meno diplomazia, o meglio più diplomazia impertinente che è quella che funge davvero! Ma scusa, quanto hai scoperto la cosa non ti è mai venuto di dirle che era una grande mignotta? (è il primo pensiero di un uomo tradito) Hai mai detto quello che pensavi di lei? 
Pensa Brady, io con tutta la calma del mondo le avrei detto le peggio offese del mondo e la mia ex non ha mai avuto modo di replicare davanti a me...adesso ho capito che aveva paura (non so di che cosa) ma sappi che la paura è un forte mezzo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Maggio 2010)

a dirla tutta, Brady, con tutto l'affetto, io ti avrei già "eutanasizzato" (come marito/amante/fidanzato): in quanto trovo intollerabile (mio limite) il maschio "sturm und drang".

Ma sotto tutta questa melassa di turbamenti ed estasi, so che c'è un uomo in gamba, solido, affidabile, valido.

E...surprirse! Lo sa ANCHE TUA MOGLIE.

A te piace e piacerà dannarti, ma i due tradimenti che citi sono PASSATO REMOTO per lei, manco ci pensa!

Di mezzo ci sono due figli, la vita con te CHE SCEGLIE OGNI SANTO GIORNO, senza romper(s)i i maroni con dichiarazioni grondanti miele.

DIO BENEDICA LE DONNE CONCRETE!!!


----------



## ellina69 (27 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in quanto trovo intollerabile (mio limite) il maschio "sturm und drang".


:rotfl: :up:


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a dirla tutta, Brady, con tutto l'affetto, io ti avrei già "eutanasizzato" (come marito/amante/fidanzato): in quanto trovo intollerabile (mio limite) il maschio "sturm und drang".
> 
> Ma sotto tutta questa melassa di turbamenti ed estasi, so che c'è un uomo in gamba, solido, affidabile, valido.
> 
> ...


Mi consenta di dissentire mia illustre duchessa.

Sarò un inguaribile romantico, avrò i miei limiti, ma le certe parole se dette nei momenti opportuni, pesano come macigni e difficilmente escono se non sono sentite. Evviva le donne che sanno dire ancora ti amo.


----------



## Anna A (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi consenta di dissentire mia illustre duchessa.
> 
> Sarò un inguaribile romantico, avrò i miei limiti, ma le certe parole se dette nei momenti opportuni, pesano come macigni e difficilmente escono se non sono sentite.* Evviva le donne che sanno dire ancora ti amo.*


dire ti amo è una esigenza, se ami.
dirlo tanto per far contento l'altro è uno schifo che più schifo non c'è.


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dire ti amo è una esigenza, se ami.
> dirlo tanto per far contento l'altro è uno schifo che più schifo non c'è.


Ma infatti ci vogliono entrambe le cose: fatti e parole. Sentite ovviamente.

Io sono un uomo che ci tiene a sentirselo dire e adirlo.

Io ricordo che sia io che mia moglie, durante i rispettivi tradimenti, riuscivamo coi fatti a essere abbastanza presenti, ma non riouscivamo a dirci ti amo.

Ripeto, queste parole pesano come macigni, difficilmente si riesce a mentire a riguardo.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> .............
> Evviva le donne che sanno dire ancora ti amo.


solo se lo dicono a compagni che nel frattempo si trombano le colleghe


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> solo se lo dicono a compagni che nel frattempo si trombano le colleghe


Non è proprio un bell'umorismo questo. E non trovo che sia produttivo mettermi sotto agli occhi ogni volta le mie colpe, che conosco benissimo e per le quali tuttoggi sto pagando, per smentire qualsiasi cosa io dica.

Anche perchè penso di aver pagato con gli interessi.

Ti sarei grato piuttosto se mi ignorassi, grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti ci vogliono entrambe le cose: fatti e parole. Sentite ovviamente.
> 
> Io sono un uomo che ci tiene a sentirselo dire e adirlo.
> 
> ...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlew2G6nvA


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlew2G6nvA



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBeAP8EZ9Lc

If you love me won't you let me know?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid è bello sentirsi dire "ti amo", ma io la più bella dichiarazione d'amore totale l'ho avuta mentre ero tradita.
Sono solo parole.
Contano i fatti!


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Kid è bello sentirsi dire "ti amo", ma io la più bella dichiarazione d'amore totale l'ho avuta mentre ero tradita.
> Sono solo parole.
> Contano i fatti!



Pensa invece che mia moglie era più carina con me mentre mi tradiva... ma non mi diceva ti amo!

Forse è soggettivo, ma io preferisco le parole... sentite.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è proprio un bell'umorismo questo. E non trovo che sia produttivo mettermi sotto agli occhi ogni volta le mie colpe, che conosco benissimo e per le quali tuttoggi sto pagando, per smentire qualsiasi cosa io dica.
> 
> Anche perchè penso di aver pagato con gli interessi.
> 
> Ti sarei grato piuttosto se mi ignorassi, grazie.


non ci penso affatto

tra l'altro, scrivendo ho dimenticato il "non" 
era: 
_solo se lo dicono a compagni che nel frattempo *non* si trombano le colleghe_

partivo da un tuo post
ma mi riferivo al mio comportamento con mio marito quando non sapevo

la tua reazione peraltro mi fa fare un altro tipo di considerazione

che serve (a te) ricordare come nasce il tuo dolore

semmai ignorami tu, se credi

ma non ignorare che il tenore delle cose che scrivi ultimamente calca sempre più i toni sul sul tuo dolore
come se, qual fulmine a ciel sereno, tua moglie avesse sbroccato senza spintarelle di sorta


----------



## Brady (27 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brady, se non c'è pentimento sincero non ci sarà mai e poi mai vera rincostruzione. Se lei non si pentirà sei su una ottima strada....con un ponte fallato che crollerà quasi sicuramente, un piccolo difetto ma importante.
> Ricorda, lei può fare quello che vuole come te, ma se tu vuoi che lei si penta oddio se sei capace di farglielo fare, non tramite obbligo, ma tramite manipolazione tanto che lei crederà di essere stata lei a fare tutto.
> Lei non è maturata, ma nel modo sbagliato, ovvio che lei è cresciuta, ma come l'erba cattiva e sinceramente sappi che se non fosse stati sposati forse non sarebbe neppure tornata nel matrimonio, probabilmente quello che ha fatto non era per uscirne, ma per svagarsi.
> Brady, non hai idea di quante volte tu giustifichi lei, ma cavoli un poco di rabbia per quello che ti ha fatto? Meno diplomazia, o meglio più diplomazia impertinente che è quella che funge davvero! *Ma scusa, quanto hai scoperto la cosa non ti è mai venuto di dirle che era una grande mignotta? (è il primo pensiero di un uomo tradito) Hai mai detto quello che pensavi di lei?*
> Pensa Brady, io con tutta la calma del mondo le avrei detto le peggio offese del mondo e la mia ex non ha mai avuto modo di replicare davanti a me...adesso ho capito che aveva paura (non so di che cosa) ma sappi che la paura è un forte mezzo.


A dirti la vera verità no. E sono sicuro perché ricordo esattamente il momento in cui l'ho scoperto e la mia reazione che è stata, nell'ordine di stupore, negazione, paura, rabbia. Quest ultima non per il tradimento sessuale, ma emotivo: l'idea che lei avesse potuto provare amore per qualcun altro. Oggi come allora mi da fastidio attribuire a lei il termine che hai usato tu, lo trovo comuque offensivo verso la persona che amo. Se leggerezza c'è stata da parte sua riguarda come ha gestito il suo malessere cercando soluzioni esterne (sporporzionate come ho già detto). Ma il malessere c'era. Preferisco pensare che la componente sessuale sia stata un contorno e che non le abbia dato molto di più rispetto a quando le dava STARE e CONDIVIDERE EMOZIONI con quelle persone. E non ho nessuna intenzione di approfondire l'argomento con lei.
Se posso dirti una cosa, con affetto, che ti hanno già detto in molti: non usare gli stessi parametri della tua storia per tutte le altre. So che tu, per come l'hai raccontata, hai avuto a che fare con una persona che ti ha tradito per puro divertimento. Io credo che nel mio caso non sia così. E ne devo tenere conto.
Allo stesso tempo ti ringrazio perché il tuo pensiero sempre così estremo mi aiuta spesso a ridimensionare le cose. Mi dispiace che purtroppo non aiuti molto te. Comunque grazie.


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci penso affatto
> 
> tra l'altro, scrivendo ho dimenticato il "non"
> era:
> ...


Io a mia moglie non ho mai detto di aver fatto sesso con l'altra, le avevo detto che credevo di essermene innamorato. Del resto le ho raccontato tutto in terapia perchè lei non ha mai voluto sapere nulla.

Ma anche se le avessi detto tutto subito, non la giustificherei comunque.

Quindi si mia moglie ha sbroccato a ciel che si stava rasserenando.

Quindi si, mi sento giustificato in parte della mia rabbia, perchè mentre io le facevo capire quanto mi sentivo schifoso, mentre io cercavo di smussare tutti i miei difetti per lei per farle capire che la amavo, lei invitava il suo amante a cena da noi, facendogli assaggiare le mie nuove ricette.

Si mia moglie mi ha deluso, è stata più stronza di me.

Scusa se ti ho risposto di getto, non era mia intenzione fare polemica, ma mi sono sentito attaccato.

Io non ti ignorerò.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Maggio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io a mia moglie non ho mai detto di aver fatto sesso con l'altra, le avevo detto che credevo di essermene innamorato. Del resto le ho raccontato tutto in terapia perchè lei non ha mai voluto sapere nulla.
> 
> Ma anche se le avessi detto tutto subito, non la giustificherei comunque.
> 
> ...


secondo me sbagli (e ricorda che io non la giustifico)

e se ricordi te lo dissi anche nell'altro forum

raccontai per te e poi cancellai cose che non avevo messo neanche nel mio 3d, per cercare di farti capire come si era sentita tua moglie

non gli hai detto che ci avevi fatto sesso ma che pensavi di averla rimpiazzata nel tuo cuore?
prova a metterti nei suoi panni e a vedere il film che ha visto lei


----------



## Brady (27 Maggio 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Brady,
> conoscendo tu la mia storia sai quante volte ho puntato il dito dicendo di voler a poco a poco fare le famose domande scomode e ricevere le risposte come sono e non per quello che uno vorrebbe ascoltare.
> Molti di voi non tu mi raccomandavano di chiudere il letamaio, girare le spalle, farsene una ragione e andare avanti.
> Leggo ora parte della tua esperienza e mi rendo conto che non approfondire assieme é forse il primo degli errori, concordo nella parte minimalista, razionalista del traditore che vorrebbe solo confessare e ripartire, non é possibile in quanto loro hanno tutte le risposte o quasi e noi le domande senza risposte.
> ...


Grazie Francisco.
Si avrei dovuto. Ma a parte il fatto che ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi (il mio nickname è Brady[po] mica per niente) ho anche fatto un errore di valutazione. Pensavo che prima o poi lei avrebbe avuto la voglia, la necessità di spiegarmi e di farmi capire cosa le era successo, perché così avrei fatto io. Io non riuscirei mai a sopportare che lei si faccia una sua idea sbagliata su qualcosa che ho fatto io.
Invece non ho tenuto conto che non sempre e non tutti i traditori hanno questa necessità e che, anzi, quando ce l'hanno in genere è per scaricarsi la coscienza. Quindi è giusto affrontare subito il problema, pur cercando di rispettare i tempi altrui. Forzare l'altro a "confessare" o tenerlo in costante sospensione non è, a quanto pare, una buona idea.


----------



## Kid (27 Maggio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> secondo me sbagli (e ricorda che io non la giustifico)



Ma io di questo ne sono certo.

Sono certo che molte persone al mio posto avrebbe reagito meglio di me, che sarebbero già molto più avanti di dove sono io ora.

E forse è proprio per questo che sono ancora qui sul forum: per capire perchè faccio tutta questa fatica per fare pochi metri. Per capire dove sbaglio e come migliorare.


----------



## Brady (27 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a dirla tutta, Brady, con tutto l'affetto, io ti avrei già "eutanasizzato" (come marito/amante/fidanzato): in quanto trovo intollerabile (mio limite) il maschio "sturm und drang".
> 
> Ma sotto tutta questa melassa di turbamenti ed estasi, so che c'è un uomo in gamba, solido, affidabile, valido.
> 
> ...


Grazie Verena, avevo già capito che se avessi avuto bisogno di una secchiata di acqua gelida avrei potuto contare su di te più che su chiunque altro qui dentro. E anch'io lo dico con affetto e con apprezzamento per le tue parole.

Sturm und Drang non me lo aveva mai detto nessuno! Ma è una definizione che mi piace un sacco e me la tengo. Grazie. :up:

Su ciò che dici, come spesso accade il vero sta nel mezzo. Io ho scelto una donna molto concreta e ne sono felice. La parte in grassetto è una delle sue doti migliori, non solo con me ma in tutto quello che fa, e io la invidio molto perché come forse "traspare"da ciò che scrivo io sono "leggermente" più indeciso ....
Però ci sono, ci devono essere, dei momenti nella vita sentimentale di due persone in cui ci si fa una o due domande di tipo meno pratico e più emotivo e si tirano delle somme, per poi andare avanti, certo. Se no perché si chiamerebbe "sentimentale"?
Io magari esagero (giusto un pochino ) però al di fuori di certi momenti di crisi sono pratico e razionale anch'io. Giuro.


----------



## federico (28 Maggio 2010)

non sono portato per mia natura alle generalizzazioni e all'utilizzo di stereotipi comportamentali se non in campo statistico, dove è necessario generalizzare.
non esiste un alchimia per la quale la donna concreta è quella giusta o l'uomo sturm und drang è così intollerabile, oppure è necessario parlare di NOI in un rapporto... questi sono luoghi comuni che talvolta si adattano ad alcune situazioni, ma non punti fermi.
come prima cosa è necessario dire che nel rapporto di coppia la persona più importante siamo noi stessi. se noi stiamo bene, possiamo far stare bene gli altri, non viceversa. credo che su questo tutti siamo d'accordo. non conosco persone che vivono storie travagliate o drammi interiori che riescano a trasmettere gioia e avere appeal sul proprio partner, a meno che non abbiano di fianco un amante di Leopardi :rotfl:
quindi dando per conseguente il fatto che ogni storia è a sè, il punto che qualcuno ha già toccato è:
ma tu con questa donna, in questo modo, con questa impossibilità di dimenticare...diciamocelo...che ci stai a fare?
capisco tante cose (anche io sto passando un momentino niente male, ma ora si parla giustamente di te) ma perchè rovinarsi/rovinare la vita che almeno per quello che riguarda il tuo corpo attuale è una sola, continuando ad insistere su una strada che non potrà mai finire?
quello che è stato è stato e niente può cancellarlo.
se non accettiamo questo non andiamo da nessuna parte.
si deve partire da qui, dall'accettazione e forse, a ragione, dalla convinzione che quello che è successo potrebbe essere il trampolino di lancio di una vita anche migliore di prima, ma solo... se tu lo vuoi.
sei tu che devi vivere la tua vita non noi. noi possiamo darti un parere, un consiglio, ma sei tu che vivrai la storia con o senza tua moglie e prima di tutto devi volerlo ma solo dando per scontato che il tradimento è stato un passaggio obbligato per arrivare ad oggi.
Nella mia storia, poi concludo, ho avuto al contrario più disgusto per la questione fisica che quella "sentimentale". Mi ha ripugnato di più che la mia compagna (o ex) abbia avuto il cattivo gusto di arrivare al punto di portarselo a letto che di innamorarsi. L'amore non si può rinchiudere. L'amore sboccia e nemmeno te ne accorgi. L'amore ti prende e ti confonde. Se come lei dice si è portato a letto invece uno che non ha mai amato veramente ma al quale vuole bene, come a me (?), allora la cosa mi inquieta...ma sono miei limiti forse.
Cosa intendo dire? Che comunque sia se non accetti la cosa e la dai per successa, per condizione irrinunciabile alla situazione nella quale siete, non avrai mai pace. Questi anni spesi sono stati buttati via e ti resta solo di decidere se ne vuoi buttare via altri o ricominciare una nuova vita con o senza tua moglie.
un abbraccio e coraggio
f


----------



## Daniele (28 Maggio 2010)

Brady, certe cose non le dici ma le pensi e basta a giustificare lei per il suo "malessere" che non c'era. Il "malessere" era una scusa anche se fosse esistito, perchè se c'era davvero ed era forte non sarebbe andata in quel modo. Chi tradisce non lo fa di un botto, lo fa con l'intenzione di tradire, ci esce con l'altro con l'intenzione di trombare se no non si spiegherebbe il perchè uno dei due aveva il preservativo a portata di mano.
Brady, sia ben chiaro non devi dirle mignotta, ma sinceramente che sia una persona non buona è evidente e tu sempre li a giustificarla, sempre a dire che la capisci. Brady, lei ti ha tradito perchè tu sei uno zerbino, tanto la giustificherai anche in futuro. Non avertene a male, ma davanti a lei dovresti dirle che ti ha fatto male gratuitamente, che ha sotterrato il peccato per non pensarci ma fa male a te e che se state insieme ancora e state bene deve ringraziare tutti i giorni te e solo te.
Io capisco che una persona può avere problemi e mi dispiaccio,  ma se per quei problemi fa del male a chi gli è vicino in maniera atroce allora mi spiace c'è da farglielo presente e non giustificare mai il suo comportamento.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2010)

federico ha detto:


> *come prima cosa è necessario dire che nel rapporto di coppia la persona più importante siamo noi stessi. *se noi stiamo bene, possiamo far stare bene gli altri, non viceversa. credo che su questo tutti siamo d'accordo. non conosco persone che vivono storie travagliate o drammi interiori che riescano a trasmettere gioia e avere appeal sul proprio partner, a meno che non abbiano di fianco un amante di Leopardi :rotfl:
> quindi dando per conseguente il fatto che ogni storia è a sè, il punto che qualcuno ha già toccato è:
> *ma tu con questa donna, in questo modo, con questa impossibilità di dimenticare...diciamocelo...che ci stai a fare?*
> f


Il tuo modo di pensare è sintomatico di una realtà dove non ci si assume la minima responsabilità nei confronti dei propri figli, della famiglia e del mondo che andiamo ad abitare, caratterizzato dal più bieco egoismo e superficialità.

E poi ci stupiamo di quel che ci riserva la vita, eh...


----------



## federico (28 Maggio 2010)

sei una gran maleducata sputasentenze


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2010)

Questo penso, questo dico.
E la tua storia personale lo dimostra.

Pensa di me ciò che vuoi.

Brady, ma davvero tu butteresti via una famiglia, la tua, perché tua moglia non ti dice "ti amo"?!?


----------



## xfactor (28 Maggio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> A dirti la vera verità no. E sono sicuro perché ricordo esattamente il momento in cui l'ho scoperto e la mia reazione che è stata, nell'ordine di stupore, negazione, paura, rabbia. Quest ultima non per il tradimento sessuale, ma emotivo: l'idea che lei avesse potuto provare amore per qualcun altro. Oggi come allora mi da fastidio attribuire a lei il termine che hai usato tu, lo trovo comuque offensivo verso la persona che amo. Se leggerezza c'è stata da parte sua riguarda come ha gestito il suo malessere cercando soluzioni esterne (sporporzionate come ho già detto). Ma il malessere c'era. Preferisco pensare che la componente sessuale sia stata un contorno e che non le abbia dato molto di più rispetto a quando le dava STARE e CONDIVIDERE EMOZIONI con quelle persone. E non ho nessuna intenzione di approfondire l'argomento con lei.
> Se posso dirti una cosa, con affetto, che ti hanno già detto in molti: non usare gli stessi parametri della tua storia per tutte le altre. So che tu, per come l'hai raccontata, hai avuto a che fare con una persona che ti ha tradito per puro divertimento. Io credo che nel mio caso non sia così. E ne devo tenere conto.
> Allo stesso tempo ti ringrazio perché il tuo pensiero sempre così estremo mi aiuta spesso a ridimensionare le cose. Mi dispiace che purtroppo non aiuti molto te. Comunque grazie.


Caro Brady,
sembra propio che le nostre storie siano abbastanza simili, anche mia moglie é partita con la trasgessione internet per finire con una storia direi un po lunga di 2 anni.
Concordo con te che la parte piu dolorosa sia la condivisione emotiva, il fatto cioe che non eravamo piu gli unici possessori del loro cuore e qui sta l'analisi che poco a poco io cerco di fare con lei.
Direi che i miei 14 anni di matrimonio con una buona compenetrazione emotiva erano scivolati in una routine che ha solamente risvegliato l'egoismo che c'era in lei.
Si perche é difficile ammetterlo ma é l'egoismo individuale alla base delle nostre esperienze, loro le nostre mogli hanno pensato a loro stesse ha soddisfare bisogni emotivi e fisici, perche no diciamocelo, io non ci credo quando lei mi dice che a letto con lui non era un granche, 2 anni!! forse una 20 di rapporti e non era un granche, ma difficile a credersi.
Comunque sia andata la cosa che fa piu male é che cercasse sentimento altrui, ma non credo che puoi scindere l'emozione e il sentimento dall'atto sessuale, che sicuramente é la finalizzazione dell'emozione stessa.
Stringo per non essere prolisso, a me fa male l'emozione che mia moglie cercava nell'amante, la compentrazione dovuta da una emozione nascosta privata, la ricerca di una rinascita emotivo sessuale con cui se vuoi riprendersi un po di liberta da me , i figli e quant'altro(egoismo),
la finalizzazione rimane comuncue l'atto sessuale, l'atto con cui si consuma l'amore per l'altro, magari effimero come dice lei, incentrato sull'irrealita della trasgressione .
Quindi non di mignotte si tratta ma di esseri umani che per EGOISMO, insoddisfazioni all'interno della coppia e quant'altro scappano dalla realta per soddisfare se stessi.
Ma tu , io per quanto scavi non trovo ragioni sufficenti per colpevolizzare me stesso di cio che lei ha fatto.
Qualcuno ieri parlava di Dignitá, io non devo recuperarne neanche un briciolo, lei si, lei deve recuperare la dignita di donna, moglie e madre .
Sono stato lungo ancora.
Ciao
F.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2010)

federico ha detto:


> non sono portato per mia natura alle generalizzazioni e all'utilizzo di stereotipi comportamentali se non in campo statistico, dove è necessario generalizzare.
> non esiste un alchimia per la quale la donna concreta è quella giusta o l'uomo sturm und drang è così intollerabile, oppure è necessario parlare di NOI in un rapporto... questi sono luoghi comuni che talvolta si adattano ad alcune situazioni, ma non punti fermi.
> *come prima cosa è necessario dire che nel rapporto di coppia la persona più importante siamo noi stessi. se noi stiamo bene, possiamo far stare bene gli altri, non viceversa. credo che su questo tutti siamo d'accordo. non conosco persone che vivono storie travagliate o drammi interiori che riescano a trasmettere gioia e avere appeal sul proprio partner, a meno che non abbiano di fianco un amante di Leopardi* :rotfl:
> quindi dando per conseguente il fatto che ogni storia è a sè, il punto che qualcuno ha già toccato è:
> ...


 Mi dispiace contraddire l'assunto che ho evidenziato, ma esistono numerosissimi rapporti basati su debolezze o nevrosi o addirittura problemi psicologici gravi, come, ad esempio, personalità narcisistiche e manipolatrici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il tuo modo di pensare è sintomatico di una realtà dove non ci si assume la minima responsabilità nei confronti dei propri figli, della famiglia e del mondo che andiamo ad abitare, caratterizzato dal più bieco egoismo e superficialità.
> 
> E poi ci stupiamo di quel che ci riserva la vita, eh...


Concordo.
Non finisco di stupirmi dell'egoismo di tanti ammantato di romanticismo da immagine con i glitter... ovvero pura superficialità e cattivo gusto.
Non si dovrebbe mettere al mondo figli senza una seria assunzione di responsabilità.


----------



## Brady (5 Giugno 2010)

federico ha detto:


> [...]
> quindi dando per conseguente il fatto che ogni storia è a sè, il punto che qualcuno ha già toccato è:
> *ma tu con questa donna, in questo modo, con questa impossibilità di dimenticare...diciamocelo...che ci stai a fare?*
> capisco tante cose (anche io sto passando un momentino niente male, ma ora si parla giustamente di te) ma perchè rovinarsi/rovinare la vita che almeno per quello che riguarda il tuo corpo attuale è una sola, continuando ad insistere su una strada che non potrà mai finire?
> ...


Devo dire che invidio molto chi è capace di essere così bianco e nero... Che vuol dire "che ci stai a fare?". La amo, mi sembra scontato. Il suo tradimento, per quanto devastante, non rappresenta la totalità di quello che lei è, in assoluto e nei miei confronti. Non ha cancellato (tutto) il mio amore per lei. E non credo proprio che starei meglio senza di lei. 
e' vero, ad un certo punto bisogna scegliere, e si riesce a farlo quando ci si rende conto che la scelta non è tra stare bene o male, ma è quella del "male minore". E se fosse così facile non starei qui a farmi sti pipponi mentali...
Detto ciò grazie per la "spinta"..:up:


----------



## Brady (5 Giugno 2010)

federico ha detto:


> sei una gran maleducata sputasentenze


...però non mi toccare Verena:incazzato:

sì, è un po' diretta..., ma è il suo bello:up: 
(la mia sarà attrazione per gli opposti?)


----------



## Brady (5 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> [...]
> Brady, ma davvero tu butteresti via una famiglia, la tua, perché tua moglia non ti dice "ti amo"?!?


Oddio ho detto così? No certo. Mi fa piacere se lo fa, ma lo faceva anche mentre aveva la testa altrove, quindi per me pesa come un "ciao" detto un po' più affettuosamente che ad un amico.
Conta di più "sentire" che mi ama. Ma il problema è che questo, almeno dopo un po' di anni, e di figli, e di doveri e obblighi familiari insieme, non si manifesta più con la semplice "presenza". Il fatto che lei sia ancora qui con me, come il fatto che io sia con lei, OGGI, non implica per forza che sia per amore e non per abitudine. C'è bisogno di manifestarlo. Ogni tanto, mica tutti i giorni a tutte le ore. E non necessariamente a parole. Ci sono altri modi.
Ma il punto è che se io non ho un'idea di quanto vale questa famiglia (intesa come la nostra relazione e lasciando fuori i figli dal discorso per ora) non so se devo o meno buttarla via, no?


----------



## Brady (5 Giugno 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Caro Brady,
> sembra propio che le nostre storie siano abbastanza simili, anche mia moglie é partita con la trasgessione internet per finire con una storia direi un po lunga di 2 anni.
> Concordo con te che la parte piu dolorosa sia la condivisione emotiva, il fatto cioe che non eravamo piu gli unici possessori del loro cuore e qui sta l'analisi che poco a poco io cerco di fare con lei.
> Direi che i miei 14 anni di matrimonio con una buona compenetrazione emotiva erano scivolati in una routine che ha solamente risvegliato l'egoismo che c'era in lei.
> ...


Non scindo affatto. è proprio lì la differenza con ciò che diceva Daniele che invece sminuisce le motivazioni del tradimento riducendole a "puro sesso" (come è successo forse nel suo caso). 
Mia moglie ha organizzato un weekend con il suo primo amante per andare in un posto dove lei ci teneva ad andare e che ha voluto condividere con lui. Gli ha anche chiesto consigli su decisioni importanti che riguardavano la propria vita professionale (e quindi di riflesso la mia famiglia). E hanno anche fatto sesso, e sono convito, come dici tu per concretizzare un emozione. Sono tutte cose che hanno la stessa valenza (per me negativa ovviamente). Poi magari il sesso è più facile da "visualizzare", purtroppo, e quindi ci si focalizza su quello un po' di più, ma a me brucia tutto.

Logica spicciola: se io non ho fatto errori, vuol dire che gli altri due erano oggettivamente meglio di me. Ma allora perché è tornata?

Ho ribadito spesso che nessun errore giustifica un tradimento, ma una crisi si. E se si parte da una posizione da giudici immacolati, probabilmente si ha già giudicato, e la sentenza è morte (della relazione, metaforicamente parlando).


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo penso, questo dico.
> E la tua storia personale lo dimostra.
> 
> Pensa di me ciò che vuoi.
> ...


Ciao.
Non credo che sia questo solo il motivo per cui Brady ha tanti dubbi... non avrebbe intrapreso il percorso che sta sostenendo.

Non voglio interferire nelle risposte che tutti hanno sinceramente dato eche per molti versi ho apprezzato, ma quello che a mio avviso salta all'occhio é che Brady attende ancora una consapevolezza e delle risposte di presa di coscienza responsabile dalla moglie che lei, così concreta e positiva, neppure pensa siano necessarie.
Lui ha bisogno di sentire che ci si prende carico delle scelte fatte da ambo i lati, e non che si tiri una tenda.
Alla fine nonostante tutte le argomentazioni  portate, lui non dimentica perché non si dimentica nulla, ci si adegua ragionevolmente e si perdona, e questo sarebbe già un buon traguardo, ma ci si arriva in due... il matrimonio é una staffetta non una corsa individuale e se uno perde il passo l'altro deve aiutarlo a riprenderlo e non dare per scontato che debba solo accelerare il passo per conto suo.
Bruja


----------



## Brady (11 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Non credo che sia questo solo il motivo per cui Brady ha tanti dubbi... non avrebbe intrapreso il percorso che sta sostenendo.
> 
> Non voglio interferire nelle risposte che tutti hanno sinceramente dato eche per molti versi ho apprezzato, ma quello che a mio avviso salta all'occhio é che Brady attende ancora una consapevolezza e delle risposte di presa di coscienza responsabile dalla moglie che lei, così concreta e positiva, neppure pensa siano necessarie.
> ...


Grazie Bruja. Hai scritto cose su cui voglio riflettere. Una buona sintesi di ciò che sento comunque (e voi tutti sapete quanto ho bisogno di sintesi :mrgreen


----------



## dave.one (11 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Non finisco di stupirmi dell'egoismo di tanti ammantato di romanticismo da immagine con i glitter... ovvero pura superficialità e cattivo gusto.
> *Non si dovrebbe mettere al mondo figli senza una seria assunzione di responsabilità.*


Quanta verità in queste parole... dovrei ridirle alla mia lei, chiedendole cosa pensava quando avevamo deciso di fare 2 figli (il terzo è capitato per caso, ma è stata la più grande gioia per me)...
Che Dio ti benedica!


----------



## dave.one (22 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Non scindo affatto. è proprio lì la differenza con ciò che diceva Daniele che invece sminuisce le motivazioni del tradimento riducendole a "puro sesso" (come è successo forse nel suo caso).
> Mia moglie ha organizzato un weekend con il suo primo amante per andare in un posto dove lei ci teneva ad andare e che ha voluto condividere con lui. *Gli ha anche chiesto consigli su decisioni importanti che riguardavano la propria vita professionale (e quindi di riflesso la mia famiglia). *E hanno anche fatto sesso, e sono convito, come dici tu per concretizzare un emozione. Sono tutte cose che hanno la stessa valenza (per me negativa ovviamente). Poi magari il sesso è più facile da "visualizzare", purtroppo, e quindi ci si focalizza su quello un po' di più, ma a me brucia tutto.
> 
> Logica spicciola: se io non ho fatto errori, vuol dire che gli altri due erano oggettivamente meglio di me. Ma allora perché è tornata?
> ...


Ciao, ciò dimostra come lei, a suo tempo, avesse riposto la sua fiducia nell'amante più che nella persona che aveva sposato. Questo dovrebbe farti un po' infuriare, ammenoché tu sia cosciente che lei stessa non ti abbia mai "donato" la sua fiducia, o meglio, che la sua fiducia nei tuoi confronti sia sempre stata "mozza" e non totale. Questo dovrebbe farti pensare, non credi?


----------



## Brady (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, ciò dimostra come lei, a suo tempo, avesse riposto la sua fiducia nell'amante più che nella persona che aveva sposato. Questo *dovrebbe farti un po' infuriare*, ammenoché tu sia cosciente *che lei stessa non ti abbia mai "donato" la sua fiducia*, o meglio, che la sua fiducia nei tuoi confronti sia sempre stata "mozza" e non totale. Questo dovrebbe farti pensare, non credi?


A dire il vero, scusami, ma non ho capito esattamente il punto a cui vuoi arrivare...
Commento comunque quanto hai scritto. Per il primo grassetto come ho già detto "a me brucia tutto". Quindi la risposta è sì.
Sul secondo grasetto non credo sia così. Lo dimostra la nostra storia che, a parte quei tre anni di suo allontanamento, e la mia crisi di adesso, è una storia positiva. E non avrebbe potuto esserlo se non ci fosse stata la capacità e la voglia di appoggiarci uno all'altro nei momenti di bisogno, ovvero di darci fiducia. Anzi è proprio l'aver sempre dimostrato disponibilità in questo senso che mi fa arrabbiare di più per questo suo cercare altrove ciò che aveva già. Le fosse mancato avrei capito di più....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> A dire il vero, scusami, ma non ho capito esattamente il punto a cui vuoi arrivare...
> Commento comunque quanto hai scritto. Per il primo grassetto come ho già detto "a me brucia tutto". Quindi la risposta è sì.
> Sul secondo grasetto non credo sia così. Lo dimostra la nostra storia che, a parte quei tre anni di suo allontanamento, e la mia crisi di adesso, è una storia positiva. E non avrebbe potuto esserlo se non ci fosse stata la capacità e la voglia di appoggiarci uno all'altro nei momenti di bisogno, ovvero di darci fiducia. Anzi è proprio l'aver sempre dimostrato disponibilità in questo senso che mi fa arrabbiare di più per questo suo cercare altrove ciò che aveva già. Le fosse mancato avrei capito di più....


Sai la gente è strana... forse troppo insoddisfatta...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZKmfbdodLU


----------



## Brady (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai la gente è strana... *forse troppo insoddisfatta...*


:up:
e sai il buffo? che se chi tradisce è insoddisfatto prima, e poi magari gli passa pure, chi viene tradito lo diventa dopo e non trova più pace....
In pratica si liberano della scimmia scaricandotela addosso... :unhappy:

(comunque splendida canzone)


----------



## dave.one (24 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> A dire il vero, scusami, ma non ho capito esattamente il punto a cui vuoi arrivare...
> Commento comunque quanto hai scritto. Per il primo grassetto come ho già detto "a me brucia tutto". Quindi la risposta è sì.
> Sul secondo grasetto non credo sia così. Lo dimostra la nostra storia che, a parte quei tre anni di suo allontanamento, e la mia crisi di adesso, è una storia positiva. E non avrebbe potuto esserlo se non ci fosse stata la capacità e la voglia di appoggiarci uno all'altro nei momenti di bisogno, ovvero di darci fiducia. Anzi è proprio l'aver sempre dimostrato disponibilità in questo senso che mi fa arrabbiare di più per questo suo cercare altrove ciò che aveva già. Le fosse mancato avrei capito di più....


Scusa se non mi sono fatto capire bene. Quello che voglio dire è perché lei abbia chiesto consigli su cose importanti sue (e come dici tu, di riflesso per la famiglia), e non le abbia chieste a te (o forse le ha anche chieste, e poi invece ha dato importanza a ciò che diceva l'altro). E' mancanza di fiducia? O soltanto dubbio atroce?
Poi, il fatto che lei si voglia appoggiare a te è già qualcosa, pensa che a me manca proprio questo: lei non si è mai appoggiata a me per questioni importanti, ma ha sempre fatto fede alla sua capacità di arrangiarsi. Mettiamoci anche la mia... chiamiamola lentezza di riflessi verso un problema, o, sotto diverso punto di vista, poca determinazione, ed il gioco è fatto. E' sempre stata educata con il motto "aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta". Mirabile sotto certi punti di vista, ma non giova a chi non è come lei se poi deve starle accanto, poiché, o sei più veloce di lei, oppure soccombi.
Per questo è diffidente e per questo non mi ha mai dato fiducia. Che ci posso fare?...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, ciò dimostra come lei, a suo tempo, avesse riposto la sua fiducia nell'amante più che nella persona che aveva sposato. Questo dovrebbe farti un po' infuriare, a*mmenoché tu sia cosciente che lei stessa non ti abbia mai "donato" la sua fiducia, o meglio, che la sua fiducia nei tuoi confronti sia sempre stata "mozza" e non totale*. Questo dovrebbe farti pensare, non credi?



non la vedo così. 
A volte il legame adulterino diventa così' profondo, che è normale confidarsi con quella persona. Diventa anche, DOPO l'adulterio, una specie di "osservatore esterno" che consente di fare da sponda per tensioni e problemi della vita familiare, di cui non sempre si puo' PARLARE ALLA MORTE (Kid sto guardando te....:carneval perché la vita famigliare esige anche un pizzico di leggerezza e di serenità.
Io penso che una persona che sta in casa al 150 % non abbia nessuna fiducia "mozza" nel compagno, ma anzi, abbia ben chiaro che sia lui l'UNICO.
L'altro è solo una sponda per rilassarsi un po' in chiacchiere, purché NON SI STIA PIU' INSIEME.

Se invece le confidenze sono fatte nell'ottica di ESCLUDERE il coniuge e privilegiare nell'intimità emotiva e nella PROGETTUALITA'  l'AMANTE; beh, so....cazzi!!!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> :up:
> e sai il buffo? che se chi tradisce è insoddisfatto prima, e poi magari gli passa pure, chi viene tradito lo diventa dopo e non trova più pace....
> *In pratica si liberano della scimmia scaricandotela addosso*... :unhappy:
> 
> (comunque splendida canzone)


questo è molto vero. Il che conferma quel che ho sempre detto: negli adulteri si è sempre in tre, spesso in quattro!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Non finisco di stupirmi dell'egoismo di tanti ammantato di romanticismo da immagine con i glitter... ovvero pura superficialità e cattivo gusto.
> *Non si dovrebbe mettere al mondo figli senza una seria assunzione di* *responsabilità*.


 per me questo è sacrosanto ma non dicevi a kid che a fare figli non ci si pente mai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> . Lo dimostra la nostra storia che, a parte quei tre anni di suo allontanamento, e la mia crisi di adesso, *è una storia positiva*. E non avrebbe potuto esserlo se non ci fosse stata la capacità e la voglia di appoggiarci uno all'altro nei momenti di bisogno, ovvero di darci fiducia. Anzi è proprio l'aver sempre dimostrato disponibilità in questo senso che mi fa arrabbiare di più per questo suo cercare altrove ciò che aveva già. *Le fosse mancato avrei capito di più*....


Ciao Brady.
Sto leggendo piano piano le varie storie scritte in questo forum e oggi sono arrivata alla tua. Nel tuo post iniziale sei stato di una lucidità e sincerità eccezionali: secondo me hai dimostrato di aver capito perfettamente il punto di vista di tua moglie e di averlo alla fin fine accettato. Sempre secondo me tua moglie è stata una gran signora, perchè è riuscita a vivere, gestire e chiudere delle storie extra-coniugali che l'hanno riportata a te, senza fartene sentire il peso. Ma ti rendi conto? Tu l'hai scoperto e purtroppo non si può riavvolgere il nastro e tagliare quel pezzettino....ma il casino è tutto lì, nella scoperta.

Riguardo le tue ultime parole (evidenziate)...non credo avresti capito di più. Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito per mancanza di qualcosa le problematiche da affrontare nella ricostruzione sarebbero state altre, ma non più comprensibili o meno dolorose.

Come hai già scritto in altri post, la vostra storia è comunque positiva e tu hai la capacità di non ridurre l'immagine di tua moglie solo a quel breve periodo della sua vita....riesci a vederla nella sua interezza di individuo. Ti pare poco? Io credo che il più tu l'abbia fatto.

E anche se so che questa mia idea susciterà la riprovazione generale io ti considero altamente fortunato ad avere accanto  una donna così concreta, come l'ha giustamente definita Verena (che in questo 3d ha detto le cose più corrette).

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me questo è sacrosanto ma non dicevi a kid che a fare figli non ci si pente mai?


 Confermo ...magari si pentono i figli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> :up:
> e sai il buffo? che se chi tradisce è insoddisfatto prima, e poi magari gli passa pure, chi viene tradito lo diventa dopo e non trova più pace....
> In pratica si liberano della scimmia scaricandotela addosso... :unhappy:
> 
> (comunque splendida canzone)


 Dipende dal tradimento.
Qualche tradito trova pace.


----------



## Brady (25 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non la vedo così.
> *A volte il legame adulterino diventa così' profondo, che è normale confidarsi con quella persona*. Diventa anche, DOPO l'adulterio, una specie di "osservatore esterno" che consente di fare da sponda per tensioni e problemi della vita familiare, di cui non sempre si puo' PARLARE ALLA MORTE (Kid sto guardando te....:carneval perché la vita famigliare esige anche un pizzico di leggerezza e di serenità.
> Io penso che una persona che sta in casa al 150 % non abbia nessuna fiducia "mozza" nel compagno, ma anzi, abbia ben chiaro che sia lui l'UNICO.
> L'altro è solo una sponda per rilassarsi un po' in chiacchiere, purché NON SI STIA PIU' INSIEME.
> ...


Il tradimento emotivo è esattamente quello in grassetto. Come quello sessuale è... fare sesso. E non sto parlando dell'intimità emotiva degli amanti, che riguarda solo loro, ma del condividere con l'amante porzioni dell'intimità della vita col coniuge (ad esempio per lamentarsene e giustificare il tradimento). Per definizione quindi la confidenza esiste durante la relazione clandestina sentimentale, anche perché, dovendo tenerla necessariamente segreta con il proprio entourage, l'amante diventa l'unico con cui ci si può sfogare e parlarne.
Resta però una gravissima violazione della privacy del compagno tradito e quindi una profondissima mancanza di rispetto. Quindi passata la buriana, col cavolo che è lecito raccontare in giro chi sono e cosa faccio :ira:. I miei comportamenti intimi (non sto parlando di sesso, ma di tutti gli aspetti relazionali che ho con mia moglie tra le mura di casa) sono privati della nostra relazione e non possono e non devono essere condivisi con nessuno, se non di comune accordo (es: il terapista). Se poi uno ha bisogno di un confidente per parlare di se stesso e del suo punto di vista della relazione va bè, ma permettimi di dire che l'ex amante mi sembra proprio l'ultimo dei candidati idonei a ricoprire questo ruolo. Non è certo quello che può dare consigli imparziali e spassionati. Visto la delicatezza dell'argomento e la vulnerabilità che ne può scaturire meglio trovarsi qualcuno con cui non esistono trascorsi emotivo-sessuali.
E poi tagliare i ponti con l'amante non è il primo passo verso la ricostruzione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Il tradimento emotivo è esattamente quello in grassetto. Come quello sessuale è... fare sesso. E non sto parlando dell'intimità emotiva degli amanti, che riguarda solo loro, ma del condividere con l'amante porzioni dell'intimità della vita col coniuge (ad esempio per lamentarsene e giustificare il tradimento). Per definizione quindi la confidenza esiste durante la relazione clandestina sentimentale, anche perché, dovendo tenerla necessariamente segreta con il proprio entourage, l'amante diventa l'unico con cui ci si può sfogare e parlarne.
> Resta però una gravissima violazione della privacy del compagno tradito e quindi una profondissima mancanza di rispetto. Quindi passata la buriana, col cavolo che è lecito raccontare in giro chi sono e cosa faccio :ira:. I miei comportamenti intimi (non sto parlando di sesso, ma di tutti gli aspetti relazionali che ho con mia moglie tra le mura di casa) sono privati della nostra relazione e non possono e non devono essere condivisi con nessuno, se non di comune accordo (es: il terapista). Se poi uno ha bisogno di un confidente per parlare di se stesso e del suo punto di vista della relazione va bè, ma permettimi di dire che l'ex amante mi sembra proprio l'ultimo dei candidati idonei a ricoprire questo ruolo. Non è certo quello che può dare consigli imparziali e spassionati. Visto la delicatezza dell'argomento e la vulnerabilità che ne può scaturire meglio trovarsi qualcuno con cui non esistono trascorsi emotivo-sessuali.
> E poi tagliare i ponti con l'amante non è il primo passo verso la ricostruzione?


 Quoto tutto.
Aggiungo che quando si usa la metafora "essere pugnalato alle spalle" o quando si utilizza per chi ha tradito il nome di giuda si intende proprio questa cosa "imperdonabile": essere stato ingannato dalla persona di cui più ci si fidava. E il tradimento dell'intimità è fisico ed emotivo e, mi sia permesso, spirituale..


----------



## Brady (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dal tradimento.
> Qualche tradito trova pace.


Sì sì, per carità. Non volevo essere assoluto. Non credo che neanche tu intendessi che tutti sono insoddisfatti, no?...
Anzi guarda, sostanzialmente era autoironia  in quanto io sono sempre stato molto sereno ed equilibrato mentre adesso non mi do pace, come si evince dai mei "turbamenti" :sonar:.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Sì sì, per carità. Non volevo essere assoluto. Non credo che neanche tu intendessi che tutti sono insoddisfatti, no?...
> Anzi guarda, sostanzialmente era autoironia  in quanto io sono sempre stato molto sereno ed equilibrato mentre adesso non mi do pace, come si evince dai mei "turbamenti" :sonar:.


 Perché, come dicevi nel post precedente, dipende da quanto il tradimento è stato ...un tradimento...


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Sì sì, per carità. Non volevo essere assoluto. Non credo che neanche tu intendessi che tutti sono insoddisfatti, no?...
> Anzi guarda, sostanzialmente era autoironia  in quanto io sono sempre stato molto sereno ed equilibrato mentre adesso non mi do pace, come si evince dai mei "turbamenti" :sonar:.


... e' un po come essere stati "stuprati", io ho perso la mia innocenza dopo il tradimento subito.


----------



## Brady (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Brady.
> Sto leggendo piano piano le varie storie scritte in questo forum e oggi sono arrivata alla tua. Nel tuo post iniziale sei stato di una lucidità e sincerità eccezionali: secondo me hai dimostrato di aver capito perfettamente il punto di vista di tua moglie e di averlo alla fin fine accettato. Sempre secondo me tua moglie è stata una gran signora, perchè è riuscita a vivere, gestire e chiudere delle storie extra-coniugali che l'hanno riportata a te, senza fartene sentire il peso. Ma ti rendi conto? Tu l'hai scoperto e purtroppo non si può riavvolgere il nastro e tagliare quel pezzettino....*ma il casino è tutto lì, nella scoperta.*
> 
> Riguardo le tue ultime parole (evidenziate)...non credo avresti capito di più. Se tua moglie ti avesse tradito per mancanza di qualcosa le problematiche da affrontare nella ricostruzione sarebbero state altre, ma non più comprensibili o meno dolorose.
> ...


 
Innanzitutto grazie per il supporto e per le tua opinione molto positiva e sinceramente apprezzata a prescindere da quanto sto per dire.

Se hai percepito conclusioni sicure e convinte nelle mie parole forse hai visto più di quello che vedo io (il che potrebbe anche essere un buon segno...) perché a me non sembrava di aver espresso tutta sta convinzione. La ragione mi dice che devo vedere tutto questo come un percorso di maturazione, prima suo, ora mio e poi, spero, nostro. Ma le emozioni sono ancora negative e ci sono sempre né sembrano avere intenzione di andarsene. Come il pensare a ciò che diceva in un post Ritrovata: che il traditore spesso cambia/cresce/matura attraverso l'esperienza del tradimento (pensiero razionale positivo), ma lo fa in segreto (mi ha ingannato=pensiero emotivo negativo). E questo mi porta al grassetto....

Non è vero che il problema è nella scoperta. Anzi forse quella è la sola cosa che ti da l'opportunità di cavare un po' di sangue da quell'inutile rapa che è il tradimento.
Questo tua affermazione è, e rimane, lo spartiacque tra il tuo modo di pensare (per lo meno quello che esponi in questo forum) e quello di chi come me non accetta il tradimento per principio. Credo di aver già teorizzato altrove (e forse proprio a te) il seguente ragionamento:
se ami qualcuno vuoi il suo bene e lo rispetti. Se lo inganni, a prescindere che lui lo sappia o meno, che soffra materialmente o meno, non lo stai rispettando come individuo. Quindi vivi una incoerenza che è prima di tutto tua. E prima ancora di preoccuparti del male che potresti fare all'altro dovresti preoccuparti del male che stai facendo a te stessa vivendo questa incoerenza.

Riguardo alle motivazioni non sono d'accordo che non fa differenza. Se lei tradisce perché le manca qualcosa (ed è davvero così) ho spazio di manovra. Posso fare attivamente qualcosa per contribuire a "sistemare" i problemi. Se le motivazoni sono tutte sue (come nel caso che dicevo io) allora posso solo sedermi ad aspettare che torni in sè. Fa differenza. 

Infine la concretezza di mia moglie e tutti gli altri suoi lati positivi io li apprezzo ma tu hai ribaltato la situazione. Quelle sono proprio le cose che sono andate in vacca durante il suo tradimento (le sue testuali parole sono state che "aveva perso il controllo"). Ora il fatto che l'abbiano aiutata a tornare in pista ben venga ma da qui a sentirmi fortunato del tradimento ce ne corre. Poteva dimostrarle ed usarle in mille altri modi meno dolorosi, non avrebbero perso il loro valore per questo.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

brady, sei stato un vero signore nella risposta che hai dato

io mi sarei limitata a dire che è proprio vero che son tutti finocchi col c... degli altri


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Il tradimento emotivo è esattamente quello in grassetto. Come quello sessuale è... fare sesso. E non sto parlando dell'intimità emotiva degli amanti, che riguarda solo loro, ma del condividere con l'amante porzioni dell'intimità della vita col coniuge (ad esempio per lamentarsene e giustificare il tradimento). Per definizione quindi la confidenza esiste durante la relazione clandestina sentimentale, anche perché, dovendo tenerla necessariamente segreta con il proprio entourage, l'amante diventa l'unico con cui ci si può sfogare e parlarne.
> Resta però una gravissima violazione della privacy del compagno tradito e quindi una profondissima mancanza di rispetto. Quindi passata la buriana, col cavolo che è lecito raccontare in giro chi sono e cosa faccio :ira:. I miei comportamenti intimi (non sto parlando di sesso, ma di tutti gli aspetti relazionali che ho con mia moglie tra le mura di casa) sono privati della nostra relazione e non possono e non devono essere condivisi con nessuno, se non di comune accordo (es: il terapista). Se poi uno ha bisogno di un confidente per parlare di se stesso e del suo punto di vista della relazione va bè, ma permettimi di dire che l'ex amante mi sembra proprio l'ultimo dei candidati idonei a ricoprire questo ruolo. Non è certo quello che può dare consigli imparziali e spassionati. Visto la delicatezza dell'argomento e la vulnerabilità che ne può scaturire meglio trovarsi qualcuno con cui non esistono trascorsi emotivo-sessuali.
> E poi tagliare i ponti con l'amante non è il primo passo verso la ricostruzione?


in astratto hai ragione.
In concreto non è così che vanno le cose.
Lo dico sempre: la scelta di chi perdona è totale. Altrimenti ci si separa, e bon.
Ma pretendere che chi ha amato un altro cancelli il ricordo di quella persona (sulla "presenza" sono d'accordo, è un must), e anche l'affinità provata con quella persona, è utopia.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché, come dicevi nel post precedente, dipende da quanto il tradimento è stato ...un tradimento...


Non sono mica tanto d'accordo. C'è chi perdona tutto, chi niente. Ed è lecito e giusto così.

Io  ribadisco: in un adulterio si è almeno in tre. Anche i traditi devono avere purtroppo (dico purtroppo perché già sono la parte "della ragione" e già sono stati violentemente e ingiustamente massacrati) la forza di riscoprire la propria volontà piu' intima. Certo ci sono circostanze particolarmente umilianti e imperdonabili, ma di fondo in un matrimonio bisogna guardarsi in faccia e decidere DOVE tracciare una linea. E questo lo devono fare i due CONIUGI, non l'amante o le circostanze.

Beninteso, ciascuna linea è lecita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo. C'è chi perdona tutto, chi niente. Ed è lecito e giusto così.
> 
> Io ribadisco: in un adulterio si è almeno in tre. Anche i traditi devono avere purtroppo (dico purtroppo perché già sono la parte "della ragione" e già sono stati violentemente e ingiustamente massacrati) la forza di riscoprire la propria volontà piu' intima. Certo ci sono circostanze particolarmente umilianti e imperdonabili, ma di fondo in un matrimonio bisogna guardarsi in faccia e decidere DOVE tracciare una linea. E questo lo devono fare i due CONIUGI, non l'amante o le circostanze.
> 
> Beninteso, ciascuna linea è lecita.


 Ovvio che il percepire il tradimento come un ...tradimento che è andato al di là del perdonabile o digeribile è individuale e spetta al tradito.
C'è chi non perdonerebbe un bacio o un pensiero e chi si sente l'eletto/a perché è il punto di riferimento in una vita tumultuosa.


----------



## dave.one (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ovvio che il percepire il tradimento come un ...tradimento che è andato al di là del perdonabile o digeribile è *individuale e spetta al tradito.*
> C'è chi non perdonerebbe un bacio o un pensiero e chi si sente l'eletto/a perché è il punto di riferimento in una vita tumultuosa.


Su ciò concordo: ognuno reagisce alla sua maniera ad un tradimento di qualsiasi grado e ne dà la sua considerazione.
Però, in caso di tradimento, è necessario che il traditore innanzitutto riconosca che non abbia pensato minimamente al possibile male che può aver fatto alla controparte - cioé, che abbia agito da irresponsabile -, che riconosca l'eventuale errore e che quindi se ne assuma la totale responsabilità. Altrimenti il punto di vista rimane opposto e divergente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Su ciò concordo: ognuno reagisce alla sua maniera ad un tradimento di qualsiasi grado e ne dà la sua considerazione.
> Però, in caso di tradimento, è necessario che il traditore innanzitutto riconosca che non abbia pensato minimamente al possibile male che può aver fatto alla controparte - cioé, che abbia agito da irresponsabile -, che riconosca l'eventuale errore e che quindi se ne assuma la totale responsabilità. Altrimenti il punto di vista rimane opposto e divergente.


 Però in qualsiasi situazione relazionale (non necessariamente affettiva) non ci si può aspettare che gli altri reagiscano e agiscano secondo le nostre esigenze e aspettative.
Può anche accadere che si tradisca proprio per non affrontare difficoltà personali, in questo caso mi parrebbe assurdo che il traditore potesse essere disponibile ad assumere un atteggiamento razionale e responsabile.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Su ciò concordo: ognuno reagisce alla sua maniera ad un tradimento di qualsiasi grado e ne dà la sua considerazione.
> Però, in caso di tradimento, è necessario che il traditore innanzitutto riconosca che non abbia pensato minimamente al possibile male che può aver fatto alla controparte - cioé, che abbia agito da irresponsabile -, che riconosca l'eventuale errore e che quindi se ne assuma la totale responsabilità. Altrimenti il punto di vista rimane opposto e divergente.


 Quando ho tradito ero ben conscia e consapevole, pronta ad assumermi le responsabilità derivanti dal mio 'colpo di testa', convinta che proprio di quello avessi bisogno e che egoisticamente non potevo 'perderlo'. 
Peccato che non avevo capito NULLA delle mie vere ragioni e solo dopo mesi, anni, di 'terapia di gruppo'' sul forum mi sono resa conto di quali esigenze erano celate dal tradimento, esigenze ignorate e che mi avrebbero riportata a tradire se non avessi tirato fuori le loro sfaccettature e deciso di lasciare entrambi (fidanzato e amante).


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Su ciò concordo: ognuno reagisce alla sua maniera ad un tradimento di qualsiasi grado e ne dà la sua considerazione.
> *Però, in caso di tradimento, è necessario che il traditore innanzitutto riconosca che non abbia pensato minimamente al possibile male che può aver fatto alla controparte - cioé, che abbia agito da irresponsabile -, che riconosca l'eventuale errore e che quindi se ne assuma la totale responsabilità. Altrimenti il punto di vista rimane opposto e divergente*.



Sul primo pezzo ci sto (il rimpiangere il male arrecato), sull'assumersi la responsabilità pure, sul sentire nel cuore "l'errore", purtroppo siamo nel mondo della realtà e non dei sogni, e se c'è stato un sentimento, il sentimento non si può rinnegare. Non penso nemmeno il tradito lo vorrebbe (chi vorrebbe una persona che lo "risceglie" solo per pietà o maldiretto senso del dovere?).
Il rapporto va ricostruito DALLE BASI, altrimenti è solo come la pietosa bugia ad un malato terminale.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2010)

Insomma ragazze abbiamo tutte e tre di fondo detto la stessa cosa


----------



## Brady (26 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> brady, sei stato un vero signore nella risposta che hai dato
> 
> io mi sarei limitata a dire che è proprio vero che son tutti finocchi col c... degli altri


Come invidio la tua capacità di sintesi...


----------



## Brady (26 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in astratto hai ragione.
> In concreto non è così che vanno le cose.
> Lo dico sempre: la scelta di chi perdona è totale. Altrimenti ci si separa, e bon.
> Ma pretendere che chi ha amato un altro cancelli il ricordo di quella persona (sulla "presenza" sono d'accordo, è un must), e anche l'affinità provata con quella persona, è utopia.


Forse mi sono espresso male. Non parlavo di cancellare ciò che si è provato per l'amante. Concordo che è utopia, se il sentimento era sincero. Dicevo solo che l'ex-amante non può essere il confidente post-tradimento di cui parlavi tu. A maggior ragione se c'è stato un sentimento sincero.
Comunque ci sono anche i casi in cui a posteriori ci si accorge che l'amore era un calesse e quindi si può anche rinnegarlo. Ovviamente il tradito non può chiedere ne tanto meno imporre ciò.

Sul perdono totale non sono convinto. 
Primo: non credo che la "totalità" sia una necessità perché anche in assenza di tradimento noi non amiamo mai tutto dell'altro, ma nella migliore delle ipotesi accettiamo i suoi difetti. Nella peggiore (ma sempre in relazione stabili) li sopportiamo. Quindi ci sono cose che non è necessario perdonare. L'importante è perdonare ciò che altrimenti ci impedirebbe di ricostruire.
Secondo: non penso che la totalità di cui parli sia possibile. Per usare le tue parole: "_in astratto hai ragione. __In concreto non è così che vanno le cose._"
Si può tendere al perdono totale e si possono mettere in atto tante azioni per renderlo quasi tale, come scacciare i pensieri negativi o comunque tenerseli per se senza sbatterli addosso al traditore per il resto della vita. Ma qualcosa che non si vuole e non si può perdonare resta sempre.
Alla fine è solo un problema di scegliere, giorno per giorno, che cosa è prioritario.

Scusa la domanda personale ma tu percepisci che il tuo compagno ti ha perdonato "totalmente" e non prova più niente per il tuo tradimento?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2010)

Non è che debba dire di me piu' di quel che ho già detto mille volte.

Se ti fidi della mia esperienza (per quel che vale) tu sei ad una tappa del percorso, ma tante altre ne arriveranno.

Tutti abbiamo i nostri piccoli grandi rancori, anche tua moglie ne avrà nei tuoi confronti: di sicuro (come tutti) non sarai perfetto.

Alla lunga distanza, parlo di quattro - cinque - sei anni, uno si rende conto che se si è scelto il matrimonio, tutto il resto resta fuori. Quel che conta è RIALZARE LE BARRIERE VERSO IL MONDO ESTERNO, aprire porte verso l'interno del matrimonio, e chiudere finestre fuori.

Due chiacchiere innocue con una persona che ci ha voluto bene / cui si è voluto bene non scalfiranno mai quel che si è faticosamente costruito.

Almeno per me è stato così, ma ogni storia fa storia a sé. Non lo prescrive certo il medico, e concordo che il taglio netto è sempre la cosa migliore, ma a volte non si può o non si vuole o non funziona.Credimi, meglio due chiacchiere innocenti, che silenzi pesanti e dentro il rimpianto (ne conosco tanti, sapessi....sono fedeli, ma dentro il cuore è TUTTO per l'ex amante, grazie a Dio non è il caso mio, sennò mi sarei separata, ma ce n'è tanti, specie donne, sappilo...).

Le donne hanno di brutto che spesso per dare il cuore ad una persona nuova "uccidono" dentro di sé quella vecchia.

Poi tornano, con il cuore di pietra e le mani ferme, ma dentro il marito è morto.

Ribadisco, non è stato il caso mio, per fortuna, ma ne conosco TANTISSIME.

Per cui meglio ricostruire che aggravare, con comportamenti ostili, un "funerale" già in atto.

Lo so, volevi sentire cose consolatorie da me, e queste non lo sono. Ma ti porto le esperienze vissute e SENTITE.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2010)

Volevo solo aggiungere: la mia "saving grace" è stato mio marito, l'amore che da sempre ho per lui, e lui per me. Per cui non gettate la spugna, mariti traditi, dipende tutto da voi.


----------



## Brady (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è che debba dire di me piu' di quel che ho già detto mille volte.
> 
> Se ti fidi della mia esperienza (per quel che vale) tu sei ad una tappa del percorso, ma tante altre ne arriveranno.
> 
> ...


No da te non mi aspettavo risposte accomodanti, ma solo la sana e ruvida verità di ciò che pensi (a parte che poi non ti ci vedo proprio a non dire ciò che pensi... ).

In quanto alle due chiacchiere innocque....
Non discuto la necessità di avere altri "interlocutori", di vario tipo e natura, oltre il proprio compagno (il quale altrimenti dovrebbe essere veramente perfetto per coprire tutte le esigenze emotive del partner). L'obiezione come ho detto è solo sull'ex-amante e questo sempre anche nelle situazioni più illuminate. 
Scusa, ma per spiegare il perché devo entrare in modalità Sturm und Drang :mrgreen::
1) che io da tradito debba riconoscere e accettare che tra i due amanti c'è stato dell'affetto, anche amore, va bene. Capire che allora è stato qualcosa di bello e importante, fa male, cazzo se fa male, ma va ancora bene. Mi domando però... se a posteriori il traditore giudica di aver fatto del male al suo compagno ufficiale, le due cose dovrebbero diluirsi. Il bel ricordo si mescola al senso di colpa (se c'è) e forse così tanta voglia di rivedere questa persona non dovrebbe esserci.
2) l'ex-traditore può avere tutta la serenità del mondo sul fatto che l'ex- amante non costituisce più un 'pericolo' emotivo. Il tradito non l'avrà mai. Inoltre se per l'ex-traditore si tratta di una persona per cui si prova affetto, per il tradito rimane una persona per cui si prova rancore. Frequentarlo è una mancanza di rispetto per i sentimenti del coniuge ritrovato.
3) Il tradito, attraverso l'esperienza del tradimento, perde e rinuncia a molte cose più o meno negative (innocenza, idealismo, eccessiva dipendenza dall'altro) ma anche positive (fiducia, rispetto, serenità). E si ritrova con una serie di pensieri negativi, che se va bene riesce prima o poi ad accantonare, ma di cui non si libererà mai veramente. Ora mi sembra parte indispensabile della ricostruzione che anche l'ex-traditore rinunci a qualcosa. Cancellare comlpetamente la sua relazione, seppur riveduta e corretta, con l'ex-amante, mi sembra un buon inizio.
Tradotto: se c'è qualcosa di positivo da ricavare dal tradimento deve essere inerente alla coppia. Tutto ciò che è esterno, per quanto possa avere risvolti positivi per uno dei due, va buttato nel cesso. E nel sifone l'apripista è sicuramente l'amante....


----------



## Brady (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Volevo solo aggiungere: la mia "saving grace" è stato mio marito, l'amore che da sempre ho per lui, e lui per me. Per cui non gettate la spugna, mariti traditi, dipende tutto da voi.


:up:... per ora si resiste...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2010)

Brady, tu mi hai letto, ma non hai letto "oltre le righe".

Ti ho detto chiaramente: a volte non si puo' o non si vuole o non funziona, tagliare i ponti del tutto con l'ex.

La scelta del tradito è come sempre confidare in Dio e resistere, o buttare tutto alle ortiche.


E questa scelta non c'è Bignami o Manuale Cencelli che possa farla per te.

Meglio una moglie che ancora di tanto in tanto chiacchiera con l'ex (ma anche no... personalmente io per mia scelta ho sempre imposto MESI di totale silenzio) o una moglie fedele e stoica, ma morta dentro? Anche il rapporto adulterino, se era una storia vera, va "eutanasizzato", il lutto va elaborato, sai? So che fa male sentirselo dire, ma è così, in molti casi almeno (le storie per noia - narcisisismo -sesso e basta sono ovviamente un'altra cosa, qui parliamo di innamoramenti veri).

Ti sto dicendo che in tanti casi che ho TESTIMONIATO è così.

Al marito tradito la scelta.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Brady, credop che abbia ragione Verena sai???  Sinceramente bisognerebbe lasciare la libertà alla persona che ci ha tradito di ritrovare la strada giusta con noi, ma c'è una cosa ovvia, chi ha tradito deve essere a conoscenza  che il tradito ha diritto di incacchiarsi con l'ex amante e divertirsi alle sue spalle anche se lo ritiene il modo (sbagliato, eh, ma esiste chi ha bisogno di sfogarsi) e in questo caso il traditore non deve muovere un dito per fermare il tutto.
Io sinceramente sono convinto che se uno dopo aver tradito rimane in casa qualche motivo ci sarà, io sono per il cacciare fuori di casa a prescindere.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

:confuso: :uhoh: :confuso:​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brady, tu mi hai letto, ma non hai letto "oltre le righe".
> 
> Ti ho detto chiaramente: a volte non si puo' o non si vuole o non funziona, tagliare i ponti del tutto con l'ex.
> 
> ...


 Io concordo.
Ma non so quale tradito possa reggere una cosa del genere.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io concordo.
> Ma non so quale tradito possa reggere una cosa del genere.


e lo so.
Ci va tanta pazienza o tanto amore o tanta forza, ma è così.
Il dramma è che se il traditore non "elabora" ma soffoca, prima o poi troverà un altro "cavaliere splendente" con cui vivere le PROPRIE debolezze.

E' quasi inesorabile.

La malattia occulta riciccia fuori, quella elaborata guarisce.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e lo so.
> Ci va tanta pazienza o tanto amore o tanta forza, ma è così.
> Il dramma è che se il traditore non "elabora" ma soffoca, prima o poi troverà un altro "cavaliere splendente" con cui vivere le PROPRIE debolezze.
> 
> ...


Ma dopo il tradito può evirare l'amante????? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma dopo il tradito può evirare l'amante????? :carneval:


 Sai che anche come battuta ti escono cose inquietanti?
Vivi tutti i rapporti in modo aggressivo e competitivo.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che anche come battuta ti escono cose inquietanti?
> Vivi tutti i rapporti in modo aggressivo e competitivo.


Ci sono dei vantaggi in questo, ma non sono così tanto aggressivo, ma sono dell'idea che l'amante non è solo "cosa" (mi si perdoni il termine) del traditore, ma è anche del tradito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sono dei vantaggi in questo, ma non sono così tanto aggressivo, ma sono dell'idea che l'amante non è solo "cosa" (mi si perdoni il termine) del traditore, ma è anche del tradito.


 Sempre peggio...


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sempre peggio...


Il traditore deve poter fornire un contesto per distruggere dentro il tradito l'amante, se non lo si fa una persona potrebbe vivere sempre con un confronto immaginario in cui si finisce sempre per perire e dopo cosa è meglio fare? 
Pensa, nonostante l'amante della mia ex fosse cretino, stupido, coatto e senza gusto mi vedevo peggio di lui? (credo solo un lombrico possa essere peggio di lui ora, ma allora ero io il lombrico nella mia mente)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il traditore deve poter fornire un contesto per distruggere dentro il tradito l'amante, se non lo si fa una persona potrebbe vivere sempre con un confronto immaginario in cui si finisce sempre per perire e dopo cosa è meglio fare?
> Pensa, nonostante l'amante della mia ex fosse cretino, stupido, coatto e senza gusto mi vedevo peggio di lui? (credo solo un lombrico possa essere peggio di lui ora, ma allora ero io il lombrico nella mia mente)


 Questa era una TUA necessità nata dal TUO vissuto del tradimento.
Non tutti lo vivono come te e hanno le tue necessità.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa era una TUA necessità nata dal TUO vissuto del tradimento.
> Non tutti lo vivono come te e hanno le tue necessità.


Si, ma il traditore deve concederlo se il tradito lo reputa necessario, come il tradito deve concedere che il rapporto con l'amante possa continuare sotto altre forme no? Se ci pensi nessuna delle due cose è bella, ma serve.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma il traditore deve concederlo se il tradito lo reputa necessario, come il tradito deve concedere che il rapporto con l'amante possa continuare sotto altre forme no? Se ci pensi nessuna delle due cose è bella, ma serve.


 Tu non vuoi convincerti di una cosa e per questo vivi malissimo: *le persone fanno quello che pare loro (o quello che possono)* *e non quello che dovrebbero* fare secondo un ipotetico protocollo di comportamento o secondo i desideri o i bisogni degli altri.
E' poi paradossale che tu voglia che un traditore, che per definizione ha tradito e quindi si è allontanato da chi ha tradito, si preoccupi di cosa deve fare per fare stare bene il tradito.


----------



## Brady (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brady, tu mi hai letto, ma non hai letto "oltre le righe".
> 
> Ti ho detto chiaramente: *a volte non si puo' o non si vuole o non funziona, tagliare i ponti del tutto con l'ex.*
> 
> ...


Concordo che stiamo parlando di tradimenti dovuti a innamoramenti veri. E aggiungo che io sto parlando di casi in cui poi si è deciso di ricostruire. 

Sul primo grassetto: se non si può perché c'è un sospeso, allora non siamo nel caso che dico io. Non si può ricostruire e va prima risolto.
Ma tu nel primo post parlavi di chiacchiere innocque *a relazione adulterina conclusa*. In tal caso la trovo comunque una mancanza di rispetto per i sentimenti del tradito ANCHE quando questi ha invece elaborato il suo lutto e ha ritrovato fiducia e serenità e non porta più rancore all'amante. 
Penso che questa frequentazione (non i sentimenti/ricordi da cui scaturisce) sia una delle cose da buttare comunque nella betoniera in cui si impasta il cemento della ricostruzione, come segno di buona volontà. Se l'amante non sa fare questo sacrificio, o lo fa per poi soffrirne in eterno, la ricostruzione non è reale.

secondo grassetto: il tradito sarà anche quello che deve fare le sue scelte, ma non può mica farle a prescindere da quelle che fa il traditore per ricostruire. Se ad esempio il traditore sacrifica l'ex-amante anche come amico (e non lo rimpiange per il resto della vita) è più facile che il tradito faccia la scelta di continuare. 

terzo grassetto: la domanda fa il paio con la classica domanda del traditore scoperto ("era meglio che ti tradissi o che ti lasciassi?") che maschera come necessaria una scelta offrendo solo due possiiblità quando invece c'è ne una terza. Come ho già detto se la propria relazione è importante e l'ex-amante non è niente più che un amico, si può essere vivi fuori e dentro anche senza frequentarlo più. In tutti gli altri casi a me sembrano scuse per il proprio egoismo.


----------



## Brady (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non vuoi convincerti di una cosa e per questo vivi malissimo: le persone fanno quello che pare loro (o quello che possono) e non quello che dovrebbero fare secondo un ipotetico protocollo di comportamento o secondo i desideri o i bisogni degli altri.
> *E' poi paradossale che tu voglia che un traditore, che per definizione ha tradito e quindi si è allontanato da chi ha tradito, si preoccupi di cosa deve fare per fare stare bene il tradito.*


Quoto la prima parte. Il grassetto però mi sembra un po' forte. Quindi non esiste l'errore? Non esistono situazioni contingenti? Alle persone non capita mai di perdersi e poi ritrovarsi? (nessun riferimento al tuo nick dato che parlo dei traditori).
Io sto costruendo tutto sulla speranza che oggi, mia moglie si stia preoccupando anche di come farmi stare meglio...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> In tutti gli altri casi a me sembrano scuse per il proprio egoismo.



scusa, e non è EGOISTA il tradito che vuole il traditore indietro a patto che rinunci a TUTTO il suo mondo interiore?!
Ma che amore è?!
Amore è libertà. Se questo non lo capisci, Brady, se non riesci a correre il "rischio", allora è meglio che ti separi e speri nell'amore assoluto ed esclusivo ed eterno.


----------



## dave.one (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, e non è EGOISTA il tradito che vuole il traditore indietro a patto che rinunci a TUTTO il suo mondo interiore?!
> Ma che amore è?!
> Amore è libertà. Se questo non lo capisci, Brady, se non riesci a correre il "rischio", allora è meglio che ti separi e speri nell'amore assoluto ed esclusivo ed eterno.


Ciao Verena, il concetto è corretto, formalmente, ma pecca di un passaggio fondamentale che, secondo me, è la condivisione dell'obiettivo finale.
SE e solo SE entrambi sono d'accordo sul da farsi, allora è giusto che entrambi si impegnino e facciano DI TUTTO per portare avanti l'obiettivo comune. 
Se l'obiettivo comune è ritornare insieme perché voluto, sentito, deciso e digerito, allora è impegno contestuale che entrambi mantengano fede alla parola data. Perciò tutto ciò che ostacola questo cammino deve essere rimosso, eliminato, messo da parte, ed ogni mal di pancia combattutto con una buona dose di Alka Seltzer (scusate la metafora). Altrimenti, se l'egoismo prende il sopravvento, non si va da nessuna parte. Al massimo ci metteri un pochino di "egocentrismo", ma senza esagerare . 
L'amore è liberta, giustamente, ma fintantoché questa libertà non vada ad intaccare, a pestare i calli alla libertà altrui, perché sennò di quale libertà stiamo parlando?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Quoto la prima parte. Il grassetto però mi sembra un po' forte. Quindi non esiste l'errore? Non esistono situazioni contingenti? Alle persone non capita mai di perdersi e poi ritrovarsi? (nessun riferimento al tuo nick dato che parlo dei traditori).
> Io sto costruendo tutto sulla speranza che oggi, mia moglie si stia preoccupando anche di come farmi stare meglio...


Mi riferivo al traditore inteso da Daniele come chi tradisce per lasciare o farsi lasciare, indifferente al dolore del tradito.

In caso di "errore" (lo disse la buonanina ...e mi faceva orrore ...mica aveva sbagliato a mettere le h!) o di "caduta" (mi piace di più il falling in love) è un'altra storia perché si tratta di un innamoramento parallelo, vissuto anche con il dolore di poter far soffrire chi comunque si continua ad amare.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> L'amore è liberta, giustamente, ma fintantoché questa libertà non vada ad intaccare, a pestare i calli alla libertà altrui, perché sennò di quale libertà stiamo parlando?



Appunto.
Ma una donna che PARLA con un ex con cui non tromba, che non vede, con cui non scambia promesse d'amore, esercita una sua libertà e non attenta ad alcunché.
Occhio che i divorzi passano soprattutto da questo, dal "calpestare" l'individualità altrui in nome del "rispetto". E' solo rancore, e come tale provoca altri rancori, e altri risentimenti. E quindi, la solitudine, perché le donne oggigiorno (come gli uomini) sono indipendenti economicamente e - seppure a malincuore - lasciano i mariti / mogli asfissianti e oppressivi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma una donna che PARLA con un ex con cui non tromba, che non vede, con cui non scambia promesse d'amore, esercita una sua libertà e non attenta ad alcunché.
> Occhio che i divorzi passano soprattutto da questo, dal "calpestare" l'individualità altrui in nome del "rispetto". E' solo rancore, e come tale provoca altri rancori, e altri risentimenti. E quindi, la solitudine, perché le donne oggigiorno (come gli uomini) sono indipendenti economicamente e - seppure a malincuore - lasciano i mariti / mogli asfissianti e oppressivi.


 Io non lo avrei mai accettato.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non lo avrei mai accettato.



Il che è legittimo.
Ma non è DOVUTO.


----------



## dave.one (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma una donna che PARLA con un ex con cui non tromba, che non vede, con cui non scambia promesse d'amore, esercita una sua libertà e non attenta ad alcunché.
> Occhio che i divorzi passano soprattutto da questo, dal "calpestare" l'individualità altrui in nome del "rispetto". E' solo rancore, e come tale provoca altri rancori, e altri risentimenti. E quindi, la solitudine, perché le donne oggigiorno (come gli uomini) sono indipendenti economicamente e - seppure a malincuore - lasciano i mariti / mogli asfissianti e oppressivi.


Hai ragione Verena, ma sempre che lo abbia chiarito con il suo lui, poiché non sai mai che il suo lui dica inizialmente "OK, eserciti la tua libertà e coscientemente sai di non far nessun male", ma appunto, come citi tu, come fai a sapere che il "lui" non stia serbando inconsciamente del rancore?
Scusa, se mia moglie decidesse di impegnarsi con me di nuovo (sul come, tutto da decidere!), e comunque mi rendesse partecipe del fatto che, causa lavoro, il suo ex-amante lo sente e lo vede, seppur come EX, personalmente non rimarrei per nulla tranquillo. A questo punto, sta a lei 1) essere convinta della sua scelta e 2) condividere con me questa scelta nell'ottica di rafforzarne le convinzioni sempre di più, per a) non ricarderci dentro e b) per fugare qualsiasi dubbio che possa insinuarsi sia oggi che domani. Sennò torniamo un'altra volta daccapo..


----------



## Grande82 (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma una donna che PARLA con un ex con cui non tromba, che non vede, con cui non scambia promesse d'amore, esercita una sua libertà *e non attenta ad alcunché.*
> Occhio che i divorzi passano soprattutto da questo, dal "calpestare" l'individualità altrui in nome del "rispetto". E' solo rancore, e come tale provoca altri rancori, e altri risentimenti. E quindi, la solitudine, perché le donne oggigiorno (come gli uomini) sono indipendenti economicamente e - seppure a malincuore - lasciano i mariti / mogli asfissianti e oppressivi.


 non è vero.
attenta alla complicità della coppia, 'gioca' con il fuoco (il passato difficilmente muore del tutto, soprattutto per il non realizzato), rischia con la pelle di chi ha scelto di fidarsi di nuovo.
sono d'accordo che bisogna risolvere per non ricadere e che nascondere la polvere sotto al tappeto per arrivare ad un recupero di coppia immediato è solo una finzione. Ma penso anche che il passaggio dal 'sono innamorata di un altro' al 'voglio tornare nella nostra famiglia e amo te' passi per la 'morte' immaginaria dell'altro rapporto. L'altro non deve esistere più in nessun ruolo.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Hai ragione Verena, ma sempre che lo abbia chiarito con il suo lui, poiché non sai mai che il suo lui dica inizialmente "OK, eserciti la tua libertà e coscientemente sai di non far nessun male", ma appunto, come citi tu, come fai a sapere che il "lui" non stia serbando inconsciamente del rancore? ..



guarda, io ti parlo solo per me: mio marito è tranquillissimo, e io gliene do' ben donde. Ben altri problemi abbiamo, estranei alla coppia, che non ha mai funzionato meglio!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è vero.
> attenta alla complicità della coppia, 'gioca' con il fuoco (il passato difficilmente muore del tutto, soprattutto per il non realizzato), rischia con la pelle di chi ha scelto di fidarsi di nuovo.
> sono d'accordo che bisogna risolvere per non ricadere e che nascondere la polvere sotto al tappeto per arrivare ad un recupero di coppia immediato è solo una finzione. Ma penso anche che il passaggio dal 'sono innamorata di un altro' al 'voglio tornare nella nostra famiglia e amo te' passi per la 'morte' immaginaria dell'altro rapporto. *L'altro non deve esistere più in nessun ruolo*.


Grande, per me non è stato così, che vuoi che ti dica. E sento in giro ce ne sono tante di queste situazioni. E anche tu le conosci.
Lo vedo? No.
Ci vado insieme? No.
Scambio parole d'amore? No.
Ci parlo? Sì.
Penso francamente che ci sono peccati peggiori, mi sono massacrata fino alla morte, questo è il meno peggio su cui sono arenata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grande, per me non è stato così, che vuoi che ti dica. E sento in giro ce ne sono tante di queste situazioni. E anche tu le conosci.
> Lo vedo? No.
> Ci vado insieme? No.
> Scambio parole d'amore? No.
> ...


 Io lo capisco molto bene.
Cancellare totalmente una persona che è stata importante è cancellare una parte di sè.
Lo so bene con tutto quello che ho cancellato.
Però è ben difficile da accettare dall'altra parte.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda, io ti parlo solo per me: mio marito è tranquillissimo, e io gliene do' ben donde. Ben altri problemi abbiamo, estranei alla coppia, che non ha mai funzionato meglio!!


premesso che ti auguro di cuore che questi problemi si risolvano definitivamente al più presto , volevo farti una domanda ;
tuo marito appare una persona solida , comprensiva e quadrata in un equilibrio che ora , per fortuna giudichi perfetto.
non è però questo tipo di "linearità" che ti ha fatto sbandare a suo tempo e ti fa dire spesso che questo non è l'amore che spacca e avvampa?
cioè è un perfetto compagno di vita ma non l'uomo che ti ha fatto veramente innamorare


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che ti auguro di cuore che questi problemi si risolvano definitivamente al più presto , volevo farti una domanda ;
> tuo marito appare una persona solida , comprensiva e quadrata in un equilibrio che ora , per fortuna giudichi perfetto.
> non è però questo tipo di "linearità" che ti ha fatto sbandare a suo tempo e ti fa dire spesso che questo non è l'amore che spacca e avvampa?
> cioè è un perfetto compagno di vita ma non l'uomo che ti ha fatto veramente innamorare


Sai Minerva all'epoca me lo chiesi. Ora pero' anni dopo (e problemi dopo....che ben sai, sperem! Grazie dell'augurio)  non penso proprio. Tra di noi c'è sempre stato un fil rouge d'amore e attrazione. Io lo guardo e penso che è bellissimo (è un bell'uomo, soprattutto è uno che NON SE LA TIRA), che è nobile, che è meraviglioso seppur rompiballe inside
Con l'altro c'è un affetto antico (23 anni!) pure profondo ma NON COSI' profondo, e dell'altro i difetti li vedo eccome, pur volendogli bene perché anche lui è una bella persona.
Ma non ho dubbi su chi amo. E' solo che l'altro è arrivato emotivamente prima, e questo ha pesato all'epoca, in un momento di nostra crisi coniugale (per ragioni di entrambi).


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai Minerva all'epoca me lo chiesi. Ora pero' anni dopo (e problemi dopo....che ben sai, sperem! Grazie dell'augurio) non penso proprio. Tra di noi c'è sempre stato un fil rouge d'amore e attrazione. Io lo guardo e penso che è bellissimo (è un bell'uomo, soprattutto è uno che NON SE LA TIRA), che è nobile, che è meraviglioso seppur rompiballe inside
> Con l'altro c'è un affetto antico (23 anni!) pure profondo ma NON COSI' profondo, e dell'altro i difetti li vedo eccome, pur volendogli bene perché anche lui è una bella persona.
> *Ma non ho dubbi su chi amo*. E' solo che l'altro è arrivato emotivamente prima, e questo ha pesato all'epoca, in un momento di nostra crisi coniugale (per ragioni di entrambi).


 ogni tanto una bella boccata di aria fresca


----------



## Anna A (28 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai Minerva all'epoca me lo chiesi. Ora pero' anni dopo (e problemi dopo....che ben sai, sperem! Grazie dell'augurio) non penso proprio. Tra di noi c'è sempre stato un fil rouge d'amore e attrazione. Io lo guardo e penso che è bellissimo (è un bell'uomo, soprattutto è uno che NON SE LA TIRA), che è nobile, che è meraviglioso seppur rompiballe inside
> Con l'altro c'è un affetto antico (23 anni!) pure profondo ma NON COSI' profondo, e dell'altro i difetti li vedo eccome, pur volendogli bene perché anche lui è una bella persona.
> Ma non ho dubbi su chi amo. E' solo che l'altro è arrivato emotivamente prima, e questo ha pesato all'epoca, in un momento di nostra crisi coniugale (per ragioni di entrambi).


bè se è rimasta una cosa affettiva e basta è pure bello sapere di avere qualcuno da qualche parte che ci sente volentieri e ci vuol bene in modo sincero.
tuo marito è una persona molto intelligente e lo dimostra il fatto che sa dare la giusta importanza alle cose della vita credo anche in ragione di quello che avete passato e superato (non intendo le corna).
io con il mio ex moroso (va bè, roba di 28 anni fa...) mi sono risentita al tel un 2 anni fa ma dopo una piacevole sensazione mi sono resa conto di non avere più niente di niente in comune con lui. pensandoci bene neanche prima...non per niente son passati 25 o più senza sentirci :rotfl:


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al traditore inteso da Daniele come chi tradisce per lasciare o farsi lasciare, indifferente al dolore del tradito.
> 
> In caso di "errore" (lo disse la buonanina ...e mi faceva orrore ...mica aveva sbagliato a mettere le h!) o di "caduta" (mi piace di più il falling in love) è un'altra storia perché si tratta di un innamoramento parallelo, vissuto anche con il dolore di poter far soffrire chi comunque si continua ad amare.


scusa allora avevo frainteso io


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, e non è EGOISTA il tradito che vuole il traditore indietro a patto che rinunci a TUTTO il suo mondo interiore?!
> Ma che amore è?!
> Amore è libertà. Se questo non lo capisci, Brady, se non riesci a correre il "rischio", allora è meglio che ti separi e speri nell'amore assoluto ed esclusivo ed eterno.


ribadisco: non sto dicendo che l'ex-traditore non può più avere nessun tipo di relazione amicale extraconiugale. Può avere amicizie, hobby, tempo solo per lui, e può trovare se stesso come più gli aggrada, esattamente come tutti.
è solo quella specifica relazione lì che non va bene. In che senso te lo scrivo nel post succesivo.

PS: mi sono buttato in questa discussione che trovo interessante, ma ci tengo a chiarire che mia moglie non ha più visto ne sentito i suoi 2 amanti dopo che io l'ho scoperta. Quindi non sto parlando di un problema che mi coinvolge direttamente.


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma una donna che PARLA con un ex con cui non tromba, che non vede, con cui non scambia promesse d'amore, *esercita una sua libertà e non attenta ad alcunché*.
> Occhio che i divorzi passano soprattutto da questo, dal "calpestare" l'individualità altrui in nome del "rispetto". *E' solo rancore, e come tale provoca altri rancori, e altri risentimenti.* E quindi, la solitudine, perché le donne oggigiorno (come gli uomini) sono indipendenti economicamente e - seppure a malincuore - lasciano i mariti / mogli asfissianti e oppressivi.





Verena67 ha detto:


> Il che è legittimo.
> *Ma non è DOVUTO*.


Se come dici è dovuto al rancore a che prò alimentarlo? E comunque vuol dire che questa libertà che si esercità attenta a qualcosa: la serenità della coppia, alimentando il rancore soprattutto nella fase di ricostruzione.
E se come dici quest'altra relazione è così innoqua e non ha più un valore sentimentale, al massimo affettivo, un'esigenza tutto sommato da poco, vale davvero la serenità della propria ritrovata relazione? Se al contrario rinunciarvi è così difficile da portare all'infelicità (ripeto che sto parlando di questa sola relazione e non di tutte le relazioni esterne alla coppia) forse non è così da poco e in tal caso converrai che non è innocqua.
Per queste ragioni io concordo con te che non è dovuto rinunciarvi e che il tradito forse non deve neanche chiederlo. Dovrebbe essere il traditore a fare spontaneamnete e in piena libertà, la scelta di rinuciare a qualcosa di cui non dovrebbe avere realmente bisogno (ci sono altri amici) e che è un rischio seppur minimo per la relazione che conta davvero. 

PS: è chiaro che in ogni caso parliamo di una frequentazione nota al partner ufficiale, perché se è segreta vuol dire che si ha paura della reazione dell'altro e quindi a maggior ragione non è innocqua e innocente. 

PPS: come non sto parlando di me, non sto neanche parlando di te o giudicando la tua storia. Sto parlando in generale.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Se come dici è dovuto al rancore a che prò alimentarlo?



il rancore è quello del *tradito *che si avvoltola sul* punto di principio: NON CON QUELLO/A.*

*E' il punto di principio* (come tutte le questioni di principio),  e non le chiacchiere con l'ex, che annienta la libertà di chi - pur avendo amato un altro/altra - vuol tornare in famiglia.

E' qui la lesione della libertà.

E se ci si rinuncia spontaneamente, è bello e giusto. A volte davvero non resta altro da dirsi, quando si sono scelte strade diverse. Meglio!

Se si DEVE rinunciare, allora sei TU tradito che stai attentando alla mia libertà. E allora non resta che separarsi. Io l'ho sempre vista così. Rispetto da sempre la libertà di mio marito, e ho sempre messo in conto che quest'amore all'epoca mi potesse costare il matrimonio, con sincerità, ma non tollero soprusi, soprattutto in nome di "questioni di principio".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il rancore è quello del *tradito *che si avvoltola sul* punto di principio: NON CON QUELLO/A.*
> 
> *E' il punto di principio* (come tutte le questioni di principio), e non le chiacchiere con l'ex, che annienta la libertà di chi - pur avendo amato un altro/altra - vuol tornare in famiglia.
> 
> ...


 Hai "teoricamente" ragione.
Ma quella libertà al tradito puzza...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai "teoricamente" ragione.
> Ma quella libertà al tradito puzza...



teso', nessuno puo' garantirci che non saremo mai traditi, sopraffatti, umiliati, colpiti. 

Nemmeno la persona piu' ben disposta puo' darti una garanzia del genere. Te lo dico dal profondo del cuore, non la si può dare nemmeno a se stessi.

Chi ha tradito, in una ricostruzione, ha una scelta ben chiara: guardare avanti, o chiudere subito.


----------



## minnie (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non la vedo così.
> A volte il legame adulterino diventa così' profondo, che è normale confidarsi con quella persona. Diventa anche, DOPO l'adulterio, una specie di "osservatore esterno" che consente di fare da sponda per tensioni e problemi della vita familiare, di cui non sempre si puo' PARLARE ALLA MORTE (Kid sto guardando te....:carneval perché la vita famigliare esige anche un pizzico di leggerezza e di serenità.
> Io penso che una persona che sta in casa al 150 % non abbia nessuna fiducia "mozza" nel compagno, ma anzi, abbia ben chiaro che sia lui l'UNICO.
> L'altro è solo una sponda per rilassarsi un po' in chiacchiere, purché NON SI STIA PIU' INSIEME.
> ...


Ovvero tu intendi che se i due non vanno più a letto insieme, se anche si sentono, o addirittura si vedono, per parlare, chiaccherare, chiedere consigli, sfogarsi, cercare comprensione o tenerezza o condividere sogni, problemi, ecc ecc va bene?
Ma non dovrebbe essere il ruolo del patner quello di essere la persona con cui condividi quelle cose, oltre che il letto?
Allora un rapporto di coppia da cosa si distingue da quello che tu dici che va bene continuare a intrattenere con l'ex amante?
So che sembra un tono polemico ma non è così. E' curiosità, perchè so per certo che il mio compagno non ha più visto lei, ma che si continuano a sentire e dalle mie rolleyes intercettazioni non hanno più il tono picci picci miao miao ma quello di due amici di vecchia data che si vogliono bene... 
non so cosa pensare e il tuo punto di vista mi aiuterebbe a capire...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> . E' curiosità, perchè so per certo che il mio compagno non ha più visto lei, ma che si continuano a sentire e dalle mie rolleyes intercettazioni non hanno più il tono picci picci miao miao ma quello di due amici di vecchia data che si vogliono bene...
> non so cosa pensare e il tuo punto di vista mi aiuterebbe a capire...



Se non ci sono piu' picci picci, ma solo due vecchi amici di vecchia data che si vogliono bene, io direi la tua situazione non è messa così male! Magari tuo marito ha capito che - avendo già "passato" l'esperienza di chi disfa una famiglia e ne crea una seconda - è meglio tenersi stretto ciò che si ha!

Non capisco francamente l'ossessione gelosa per la "chiacchiera", fai bene a "tenerlo d'occhio" e lui deve darti tutte le prove del mondo,ma solo tu e lui potete sapere quando si oltrepassa il confine.

Quanto al "Ma non basterebbe il coniuge?" è una bella domanda. La risposta è la percentuale di adulteri....(che sono purtroppo la "patologia" di una circostanza comune per cui, no, nessuna persona puo' essere "tutto" per un'altra...)!


----------



## minnie (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se non ci sono piu' picci picci, ma solo due vecchi amici di vecchia data che si vogliono bene, io direi la tua situazione non è messa così male! Magari tuo marito ha capito che - avendo già "passato" l'esperienza di chi disfa una famiglia e ne crea una seconda - è meglio tenersi stretto ciò che si ha!
> 
> Non capisco francamente l'ossessione gelosa per la "chiacchiera", fai bene a "tenerlo d'occhio" e lui deve darti tutte le prove del mondo,ma solo tu e lui potete sapere quando si oltrepassa il confine.
> 
> Quanto al "Ma non basterebbe il coniuge?" è una bella domanda. La risposta è la percentuale di adulteri....(che sono purtroppo la "patologia" di una circostanza comune per cui, no, nessuna persona puo' essere "tutto" per un'altra...)!


L'unica cosa che mi fa pensare male è che lui mi ha detto che non si sentono praticamente più... forse è anche vero... boh... solo che sai qual'è il problema ? che sulla carta direi anche io che va bene che uno si senta e si sfoghi con l'ex come si fa con un vecchio amico, ma le bugie di prima, il negare l'evidenza, l'inganno che consentiva il frequentare l'amante come amante poi pesano come enormi macigni. E' questo che rende praticamente impossibile accettare il continuare la frequentazione, anche se non più fisica e forse non più sentimentale... non credi? intendo dire come fai a credergli che non ci sia altro?


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se non ci sono piu' picci picci, ma solo due vecchi *amici di vecchia data che si vogliono bene*, io direi la tua situazione non è messa così male! Magari tuo marito ha capito che - avendo già "passato" l'esperienza di chi disfa una famiglia e ne crea una seconda - è meglio tenersi stretto ciò che si ha!
> 
> Non capisco francamente l'ossessione gelosa per la "chiacchiera", fai bene a "tenerlo d'occhio" e lui deve darti tutte le prove del mondo,ma solo tu e lui potete sapere quando si oltrepassa il confine.
> 
> Quanto al "Ma non basterebbe il coniuge?" è una bella domanda. La risposta è la percentuale di adulteri....(che sono purtroppo la "patologia" di una circostanza comune per cui, no, nessuna persona puo' essere "tutto" per un'altra...)!


Per me sarebbe insostenibile.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi fa pensare male è che lui mi ha detto che non si sentono praticamente più... forse è anche vero... boh... solo che sai qual'è il problema ? che sulla carta direi anche io che va bene che uno si senta e si sfoghi con l'ex come si fa con un vecchio amico, ma le bugie di prima, il negare l'evidenza, l'inganno che consentiva il frequentare l'amante come amante poi pesano come enormi macigni. E' questo che rende praticamente impossibile accettare il continuare la frequentazione, anche se non più fisica e forse non più sentimentale... *non credi? intendo dire come fai a credergli che non ci sia altro?*



ma anche tu facevi l'altra, ricordi? Come puoi ora sostenere il "bianco/nero"?
Lo ripeto, è umanissimo "non accettare". Per quello esistono le separazioni.

Ma è autolesionista far finta di niente e struggersi dentro, con il rischio fondato (com'è nel mio caso) di fare le cose più grandi di quel che sono e veramente travisare semplici amicizie.

Se due non si vedono, non trombano, non progettano alcunché, non si dichiarano amore, che minaccia sono?!


----------



## minnie (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe insostenibile.


 
 guarda, ho sostenuto il peso delle corna, il peso della violenza verbale (spesso) e fisica (quasi mai, ma non mai). Ho scoperto con stupore che posso portare pesi enormi... che non sono più così grandi una volta che smetti di amare. La mia era una sorta di curiosità. E, lo confesso, da tempo la violenza non c'è più e se mi togliessi dalle spalle anche il peso delle corna, ma solo perchè mi pesa solo l'inganno ormai, sono ben disposta a sostenere quello della sola amicizia con l'ex amante, comunque ben più lieve...


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma anche tu facevi l'altra, ricordi? Come puoi ora sostenere il "bianco/nero"?
> Lo ripeto, è umanissimo "non accettare". Per quello esistono le separazioni.
> 
> Ma è autolesionista far finta di niente e struggersi dentro, con il rischio fondato (com'è nel mio caso) di fare le cose più grandi di quel che sono e veramente travisare semplici amicizie.
> ...


Anche se non sono una  minaccia ogni volta portano a galla comunque un dolore.
Non è poco e non mi sembra il massimo per una ricostruzione.


----------



## minnie (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma anche tu facevi l'altra, ricordi? Come puoi ora sostenere il "bianco/nero"?
> Lo ripeto, è umanissimo "non accettare". Per quello esistono le separazioni.
> 
> Ma è autolesionista far finta di niente e struggersi dentro, con il rischio fondato (com'è nel mio caso) di fare le cose più grandi di quel che sono e veramente travisare semplici amicizie.
> ...


 
..vero, e pensa che anche quando trombavano e picci picci miao miao al telefono non progettavano nulla, anzi! Mai hanno pensato (e me lo diceva lui in costanza di tradimento, dichiarato) di stare insieme. Ben contenti del vivere una storia al di fuori della realtà!.
Non sono una minaccia, vedi la mia risposta ad asu sopra... 
Grazie Vere


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Anche se non sono una  minaccia ogni volta portano a galla comunque un dolore.
> Non è poco e non mi sembra il massimo per una ricostruzione.



io posso parlare solo per me, ben altre sono le minaccie alla vita di coppia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma anche tu facevi l'altra, ricordi? Come puoi ora sostenere il "bianco/nero"?
> Lo ripeto, è umanissimo "non accettare". Per quello esistono le separazioni.
> 
> Ma è autolesionista far finta di niente e struggersi dentro, con il rischio fondato (com'è nel mio caso) di fare le cose più grandi di quel che sono e veramente travisare semplici amicizie.
> ...


Io capisco la tua posizione emotiva.
Ma come fai a non capire la situazione emotiva di chi è dall'altra parte?
Non è questione di minaccia. Non significa temere che si ricostruisca quel tipo di relazione.
Significa che sussiste una relazione, benché platonica, colorata d'erotismo e d'intimità non solo di quanto condiviso sul piano fisico, ma anche e soprattutto, sul piano emotivo e progettuale (benche si trattasse di progettualità fondata sulle nuvole) alternativa al rapporto coniugale.
Come può un coniuge tollerare serenamente che si coltivi una tale amicizia?!!
Se tale fosse io lo considererei, come ex traditoire, pure offensivo nei confronti della serietà dei sentimenti provati se venissero considerati davvero una cosetta a cui non dare importanza come quattro chiacchiere col salumiere.


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io posso parlare solo per me, ben altre sono le minaccie alla vita di coppia.


Certo, ognuno parla per sè.
Io penso invece che proprio perchè le minacce  alla vita di coppia son tante andare a cercarsele  mi pare paradossale.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tale fosse  io lo considererei, come ex traditoire, pure offensimo nei confronti della serietà dei sentimenti provati se venissero considerati davvero una cosetta a cui non dare importanza come quattro chiacchiere col salumiere



Io capisco eccome, invece, Persa, mi è ovvio.
Ma in coscienza, se fossi al posto di mio marito, capirei. E lui infatti capisce.
La parte quotata non è vera, è una costruzione ideologica.


----------



## Anna A (29 Giugno 2010)

di sicuro non è facile cercare di stare bene e nello stesso tempo non ferire mai nessuno...
io poi sono l'ultima che può dire a qualcuno che certe cose non si devono fare..


----------



## dave.one (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io capisco la tua posizione emotiva.
> Ma come fai a non capire la situazione emotiva di chi è dall'altra parte?
> Non è questione di minaccia. Non significa temere che si ricostruisca quel tipo di relazione.
> Significa che sussiste una relazione, benché platonica, colorata d'erotismo e d'intimità non solo di quanto condiviso sul piano fisico, ma anche e soprattutto, sul piano emotivo e progettuale (benche si trattasse di progettualità fondata sulle nuvole) alternativa al rapporto coniugale.
> ...


Forse pendo più da questo lato della medaglia: probabilmente non riuscirei a tollerare quell'aura di intimità e di complicità che si è creata, e che non si disfa facilmente, tra due amanti. Potrei dire la stessa cosa della mia lei: non c'è complicità tra noi, ma è quasi certo che ce l'abbia con qualcun altro (il suo lui). Chi l'ha provata e sa cos'è, difficilmente riesce a starne senza.
Se c'è una cosa che non riuscirei - meglio detto: che non riesco - a tollerare, è la mancanza di complicità con la mia lei. Ora che il castello fatato è stato abbattuto, e che siamo al punto di decidere se ricostruirlo o lasciarlo lì a macerare, non riesco assolutamente ad esserle complice in nulla. E tantomeno lei (a volte mi chiedo se lo è mai stata).

PS: vi faccio ridere: mi ha appena squillato il cell, è l'allarme di casa che è suonato. Mia moglie si è dimenticata di disattivarlo entrando a casa. E' già due volte che capita nel giro di un paio di settimane. Non le era mai capitato. A suo tempo anche a me è successo, ma sono più sbadato di lei. Lei si era, diciamo, impensierita. Ora dovrei arrabbiarmi io. Ma a che pro? Un segnale? Posso solo mostrarle il mio disappunto per tale disattenzione. Altro non c'è da fare.


----------



## xfactor (29 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Se come dici è dovuto al rancore a che prò alimentarlo? E comunque vuol dire che questa libertà che si esercità attenta a qualcosa: la serenità della coppia, alimentando il rancore soprattutto nella fase di ricostruzione.
> E se come dici quest'altra relazione è così innoqua e non ha più un valore sentimentale, al massimo affettivo, un'esigenza tutto sommato da poco, vale davvero la serenità della propria ritrovata relazione? Se al contrario rinunciarvi è così difficile da portare all'infelicità (ripeto che sto parlando di questa sola relazione e non di tutte le relazioni esterne alla coppia) forse non è così da poco e in tal caso converrai che non è innocqua.
> Per queste ragioni io concordo con te che non è dovuto rinunciarvi e che il tradito forse non deve neanche chiederlo. Dovrebbe essere il traditore a fare spontaneamnete e in piena libertà, la scelta di rinuciare a qualcosa di cui non dovrebbe avere realmente bisogno (ci sono altri amici) e che è un rischio seppur minimo per la relazione che conta davvero.
> 
> ...


 Caro Brady,
io penso che se il traditore vuole rientrare nella coppia debba forzatamente o no lasciarsi alle spalle qualsiasi relazione con l'ex amante, anche solo affettiva.
Con cio non precluderei mai a mia moglie di avere amici/che ma questo rientra in un diritt che riguarda la liberta personale del singolo, mentre con l'ex amante con cui si é chiaramente superato il livello chiamato di amicizia io credo sia giusto chiudere definitivamente se si vuole salvare il rapporto coniugale.
Ciao
F.


----------



## Brady (29 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il rancore è quello del *tradito *che si avvoltola sul* punto di principio: NON CON QUELLO/A.*
> 
> *E' il punto di principio* (come tutte le questioni di principio), e non le chiacchiere con l'ex, che annienta la libertà di chi - pur avendo amato un altro/altra - vuol tornare in famiglia.
> 
> ...


è proprio limitare la questione a quella specifica persona che non ne fa una questione di principio. Se invece parli di massime questioni come il diritto alla libertà di fare ciò che si vuole a prescindere dal dolore che provoca una specifica azione, ne stai facendo esattamente una questione di principio (a questo punto anche il tradimento è la massima manifestazione di liberta, ma è "deprecata" proprio perché provoca dolore all'altro). 
Se il tradimento di mia moglie fosse legato, che ne sò, ad un particolare locale dove lei si incontrava sempre col suo amante, non mi farebbe piacere che lei ci volesse tornare di tanto in tanto. A che scopo? Per provare un po' di nostalgia? Con ciò non vorrei mai che lei rinunciasse ad andare in tutti i ristoranti. Non è principio è solo non desiderare avere a che fare (anche indirettamente) con le cose che mi fanno male. Almeno quelle che si possono evitare. E il punto qui è che non si capisce ancora perché scondo te in certi casi non si può evitare. Se stiamo sempre parlando di situazioni in cui si vuole ricostruire e in cui l'amore per l'amante non c'è più, perché non si può fare a meno di incontrarlo ancora? Solo perché il dolore del partner è visto come un'imposizione alla nostra libertà. Mi sempra proprio impuntarsi per un principio. 

E comunque ribadisco che io mi aspetto quel comportamento, non lo pretendo. 
Altro motivo per cui non sto attaccando la libertà di nessuno. Non lo pretendo però lo giudco (in mia moglie), perché come hai detto tu ho la libertà a mia volta di scegliere se stare o meno e per decidere devo giudicare i comportamenti.


----------



## xfactor (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io capisco la tua posizione emotiva.
> Ma come fai a non capire la situazione emotiva di chi è dall'altra parte?
> Non è questione di minaccia. Non significa temere che si ricostruisca quel tipo di relazione.
> Significa che sussiste una relazione, benché platonica, colorata d'erotismo e d'intimità non solo di quanto condiviso sul piano fisico, ma anche e soprattutto, sul piano emotivo e progettuale (benche si trattasse di progettualità fondata sulle nuvole) alternativa al rapporto coniugale.
> ...


 Cara Persa,
concordo pienamente e per quello che mi é capitato capisco da lei che era un mondo misto fra l'irrealta e il desiderio di esprimere affettivita ad un altra persona che ne aveva bisogno, l'amicizia era un fattore iniziale la continuazione é stata la relazione affettiva e sessuale successiva, chi realmente dei due potrebbe coltivare con l'altro pura e semplice amicizia slegandosi dal passato.
per mia moglie la confessione é stata la chiusura della relazione, ha lasciato il lavoro cambiato telefono chiuso e mails e tutto questo perche l'amore deve essere esclusivo della coppia e non a seconda delle opportunita personali o egoistiche del singolo.
Ciao 
F.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Forse pendo più da questo lato della medaglia: probabilmente non riuscirei a tollerare quell'aura di intimità e di complicità che si è creata, e che non si disfa facilmente, tra due amanti. Potrei dire la stessa cosa della mia lei: non c'è complicità tra noi, ma è quasi certo che ce l'abbia con qualcun altro (il suo lui). Chi l'ha provata e sa cos'è, difficilmente riesce a starne senza.
> Se c'è una cosa che non riuscirei - meglio detto: che non riesco - a tollerare, è la mancanza di complicità con la mia lei. Ora che il castello fatato è stato abbattuto, e che siamo al punto di decidere se ricostruirlo o lasciarlo lì a macerare, non riesco assolutamente ad esserle complice in nulla. E tantomeno lei (a volte mi chiedo se lo è mai stata).
> 
> PS: vi faccio ridere: mi ha appena squillato il cell, è l'allarme di casa che è suonato. Mia moglie si è dimenticata di disattivarlo entrando a casa. E' già due volte che capita nel giro di un paio di settimane. Non le era mai capitato. A suo tempo anche a me è successo, ma sono più sbadato di lei. Lei si era, diciamo, impensierita. Ora dovrei arrabbiarmi io. Ma a che pro? Un segnale? Posso solo mostrarle il mio disappunto per tale disattenzione. Altro non c'è da fare.


 Ti capisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

francisco71 ha detto:


> Cara Persa,
> concordo pienamente e per quello che mi é capitato capisco da lei che era un mondo misto fra l'irrealta e il desiderio di esprimere affettivita ad un altra persona che ne aveva bisogno, l'amicizia era un fattore iniziale la continuazione é stata la relazione affettiva e sessuale successiva, chi realmente dei due potrebbe coltivare con l'altro pura e semplice amicizia slegandosi dal passato.
> per mia moglie la confessione é stata la chiusura della relazione, ha lasciato il lavoro cambiato telefono chiuso e mails e tutto questo perche l'amore deve essere esclusivo della coppia e non a seconda delle opportunita personali o egoistiche del singolo.
> Ciao
> F.


 Eh sì.
A secondo della posizione in cui ci si trova ci sono vissuti e sensibilità diversa.
Bisogna "fare a capirse" (vorrebbe essere romanesco... :mrgreen


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> A secondo della posizione in cui ci si trova ci sono vissuti e sensibilità diversa.
> Bisogna "fare a capirse" (vorrebbe essere romanesco... :mrgreen


'gnurant si dice "bisogna fa' a capisse" o "bisogna che se famo 'a capì"...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> 'gnurant si dice "bisogna fa' a capisse" o "bisogna che se famo 'a capì"...:carneval:


 Però tu 'gnurant l'hai scritto bene (credo ...non son forte neanche in milanese... :mrgreen


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> 'gnurant si dice "bisogna fa' a capisse" o *"bisogna che se famo 'a capì"...:carneval:*


bella. me la metto come firma :rotfl:


----------

